# Paludis

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Paludis ist Ersatz für Portage. Es ist in C++ geschrieben, und soll wesentlich schneller sein.

http://planetpaludis.org/

Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich merge es gerade, mal schauen, wie es ist.

Tobi

----------

## oscarwild

klingt interessant... schon am laufen? Berichte doch mal!

----------

## Necoro

Das Teil hat keine Python-Bindings ^^... aber sonst sieht es nett aus  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich freue mich darauf, habe dieses Projekt hier schon immer wieder mal gesehen.

Es klingt sehr vielversprechend und das Python damit aus dem Core-System faellt finde ich vorteilhaft, nichts gegen Python, aber Python im Core-System ist eher eine Erblast durch Drobbins. Und als Paketmanager macht es offenbar eine gute Figur, wenn meine Tests erfolgreich verlaufen wird es bei der naechsten Installation kein "Portage" mehr auf dem System geben.

Indexiert Paludis die Ebuild-Dateien irgendwie?

----------

## xces

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was haltet ihr davon?

 

Viel. Ich setze Paludis auf insgesamt 5 Maschinen ein, davon 2 headless. Es ist wesentlich performanter als Portage/emerge.  Auch die zusätzlichen Features (Package Report, Security-Unterstützung, integrierte Overlay-Unterstützung) sind sehr praktisch.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Indexiert Paludis die Ebuild-Dateien irgendwie?

 

Ja, auf Wunsch.

----------

## firefly

sieht net aus, aber wie es scheint, fehlt noch das feature, das man die paludis pedants von /etc/portage/package.{mask,keywords,unmask,use} als verzeichniss haben kann.

----------

## xces

 *firefly wrote:*   

> sieht net aus, aber wie es scheint, fehlt noch das feature, das man die paludis pedants von /etc/portage/package.{mask,keywords,unmask,use} als verzeichniss haben kann.

 

Wie meinst du das? /etc/paludis/{keywords,use,package_mask,package_unmask}.conf existieren und sind direkte Entsprechungen für die Dateien unter /etc/portage/.

----------

## firefly

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   sieht net aus, aber wie es scheint, fehlt noch das feature, das man die paludis pedants von /etc/portage/package.{mask,keywords,unmask,use} als verzeichniss haben kann. 
> 
> Wie meinst du das? /etc/paludis/{keywords,use,package_mask,package_unmask}.conf existieren und sind direkte Entsprechungen für die Dateien unter /etc/portage/.

 

Das sind alles Dateien, bei Portage 2.1 könne diese auf verzeichnisse sein:

```
ls /etc/portage/package.use

devel  java  kde  multimedia  office  ssh  sys-apps  unsorted  xorg-x11
```

----------

## xces

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das sind alles Dateien, bei Portage 2.1 könne diese auf verzeichnisse sein:

 

Oha, dieses Feature hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt. Wenn dir das Feature wirklich fehlt, kannst du ja einen Feature Request eintüten.

Ansonsten lässt sich das Verhalten durch ein kleines Wrapper-Skript emulieren.

----------

## xraver

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/faq.html wrote:*   

> Why not fix Portage?
> 
> The Portage codebase is too broken to be fixed. It is a huge mess of spaghetti procedural code with no underlying design. It relies upon weird quirks in its own behaviour all over the place, so any change is liable to cause huge breakage in seemingly unrelated areas. It is almost entirely undocumented, and the internal names are perverse and often do not reflect what the code now does.

 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Code von portage einfach mist?

Find ich aber gar nicht gut. Wie schaut die Entwicklung des Gentoo-Paket-Managerś aus?

Krüppel-Portage oder dritt-Anbieter - muss ich mich darauf einstellen oder kann man hoffen das aus Portage doch noch was werden kann?

----------

## hoschi

Du musst dich jetzt nicht gleich in den Schwert stuerzen, und das Ports-System ist deswegen auch nicht schlecht, es wird vorerst ja genau so weiterverwendet.

----------

## Necoro

Also Portage ist wirklich alles andere als gut geschrieben ... - aber ganz so drastisch wie die es beschreiben, würde ich es wirklich net sehen ^^

Andererseits fände ich wirklich, dass ein komplett rewrite von portage mal vonnöten wäre - nur wer soll das machen? ;D

----------

## hoschi

Hmm, die Projektseite, deren Inhalt sowie die unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen lassen in mir den Verdacht aufkommen das Paludis ein kompletter Rewrite ist :biggrin:

Widmen wir uns doch den Problemchen (paludis --info, automatischer Konfigurationsuebernahme via Bashscript):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  paludis --info
> 
> paludis 0.16.2
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> sowie die unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen

 

und die sind das problem  :Wink:  *find* ^^ ...

----------

## xces

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Widmen wir uns doch den Problemchen (paludis --info, automatischer Konfigurationsuebernahme via Bashscript)

 

Falls das eine versteckte Frage zu er von dir rot markierten Meldung sein soll:

```
PCACHE=`grep provides_cache /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf|awk '{ print $3 }'`

test -d `dirname $PCACHE` || mkdir -p `dirname $PCACHE`

rm $PCACHE && paludis --regenerate-installed-cache
```

----------

## hoschi

Danke XCES, da war schon viel zu viel des guten --regenerate-installed-cache reichte vollkommen. Ich kann nur raten, dass ihr euch die Sache mit den verschiedenen Caches anschaut und die Dinger aktualisiert.

----------

## hoschi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   sowie die unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen 
> 
> und die sind das problem  *find* ^^ ...

 

C++ > Python

Pffff :p

----------

## oscarwild

hm... ich bekomme das Paket unter x86_64 gar nicht compiliert:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:.libs/name.o: file format not recognized; treating as linker script

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:.libs/name.o:1: syntax error

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libpaludis.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/paludis-0.16.1/work/paludis-0.16.1/paludis'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/paludis-0.16.1/work/paludis-0.16.1/paludis'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/paludis-0.16.1/work/paludis-0.16.1/paludis'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/paludis-0.16.1/work/paludis-0.16.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/paludis-0.16.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  paludis-0.16.1.ebuild, line 66:   Called die

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## xces

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> hm... ich bekomme das Paket unter x86_64 gar nicht compiliert:

 

Wie sehen denn deine CXXFLAGS und LDFLAGS aus?

Ich würde dir übrigens gleich zu Paludis 0.16.2 raten, da wurde ein unschöner Bug mit den virtuals behoben.

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   sowie die unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen 
> 
> und die sind das problem  *find* ^^ ... 
> 
> C++ > Python
> ...

 

Was jetzt besser ist, will ich net bereden ^^ - das Problem ist einfach, dass Paludis keine Bindings für Python hat - sprich: programme, die auf der python-api von portage aufbauen (wie mein Portato zB), haben ein Problem  :Wink:  ...

----------

## oscarwild

 *xces wrote:*   

> Wie sehen denn deine CXXFLAGS und LDFLAGS aus?

 

CXXFLAGS=CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

LDFLAGS: nichts explizit eingestellt

Ich probier mal die 0.16.2!

EDIT:

Die 0.16.2 lässt sich jetzt compilieren, vielen Dank!

----------

## l3u

Wenn Portage nix taugt und es eine funktionierende C++-Alternative gibt (die eben NICHT Python mitschleppt) ... warum denken eigentlich die Gentoo-Entwickler nicht mal drüber nach, Portage über Bord zu schmeißen bzw. durch die C++-Variante zu ersetzen?

----------

## xces

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wenn Portage nix taugt und es eine funktionierende C++-Alternative gibt (die eben NICHT Python mitschleppt) ... warum denken eigentlich die Gentoo-Entwickler nicht mal drüber nach, Portage über Bord zu schmeißen bzw. durch die C++-Variante zu ersetzen?

 

Politik. Ciaran McCreesh ist übrigens Ex-Gentoo-Developer und hatte sich für einen Ersatz für Portage eingesetzt. Hat wohl nicht so ganz gefruchtet.  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   sowie die unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen 
> 
> und die sind das problem  *find* ^^ ... 
> 
> C++ > Python
> ...

 

Ich glaube Portage-Programme die auf dessen Python-API aufbauen wuerde es nicht viel helfen, ich fuerche da muss mehr getan werden, Paludis scheint intern so ziemlich anders zu arbeiten. Allerdings sollen wir uns hier nicht wie Windows-User verhalten "ich will kein Linux weil kein MS-Office drauf laeuft".

Aber ich glaube etwas von einem zusaetlichen Ruby-API (ja, ich weiss, dass begeistert dich sicher auch nicht) gelesen zu haben, vermutlich sehe ich dass auch ueberhaupt nicht tragisch, da ich sowieso alles ueber die Shell mache.

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Wenn Portage nix taugt und es eine funktionierende C++-Alternative gibt (die eben NICHT Python mitschleppt) ... warum denken eigentlich die Gentoo-Entwickler nicht mal drüber nach, Portage über Bord zu schmeißen bzw. durch die C++-Variante zu ersetzen? 
> 
> Politik. Ciaran McCreesh ist übrigens Ex-Gentoo-Developer und hatte sich für einen Ersatz für Portage eingesetzt. Hat wohl nicht so ganz gefruchtet. 

 

Soweit ich weiss hat sich Drobbins damals (vor langer langer Zeit) sich fuer ein Portage auf Basis von Python stark gemacht, vor allem weil er ein Python-Fan ist. Aber ich sehe es aehnlich, Python ist im Core-System nun wirklich nicht noetig und Portage scheint tatsaechlich ein paar Designfehler zu haben, damit wird die Sprache ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, denken wir mal daran was passieren wuerde, wenn Mono (aus welchen Gruenden auch immer) im Core-System waere. Das wuerde wirklich haesslich werden, schon allein vom Flamefaktor und den buergerkriegsaehnlichen Zustaenden in der Community.

Ich wuerde es jedenfalls fuer gut heissen Portage durch Paludis zu ersetzen, und Python als Abhaengigkeit aus dem Core-System zu entfernen. Dafuer muss aber noch etwas an Paludis getan werden und viel getestet freilich auch. Das Chris Gianelloni Paludis in den News erwaehnt hat ist schonmal ein grosser Gewinn, das Projekt gibt es schon sehr lange soweit ich weiss, der kann naemlich richtig haesslich werdenn wenn ihm irgendwas nicht gefaellt (siehe LiveCDs, in Sachen Netzwerklose-Installation und Installer ist der Kompromislos).

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich glaube Portage-Programme die auf dessen Python-API aufbauen wuerde es nicht viel helfen, ich fuerche da muss mehr getan werden

 

Das denke ich nicht ... die wenigsten Programme werden tief ins Portage eingreifen ... und Sachen wie "list_categories()" oder "calculate_dependencies(package)" wird es in beiden geben ... - und mehr braucht man ja in der regel nicht

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ich glaube etwas von einem zusaetlichen Ruby-API (ja, ich weiss, dass begeistert dich sicher auch nicht) gelesen zu haben

 

Richtig - diese gibt es. "Begeistern" ... hmm - ich programmier Python und net Ruby ^^. Aber man kann sich an der Implementatierung orientieren.  :Smile: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich wuerde es jedenfalls fuer gut heissen Portage durch Paludis zu ersetzen, und Python als Abhaengigkeit aus dem Core-System zu entfernen.

 

*unterschreib*  :Smile:  ...

----------

## l3u

Dann müßte halt noch eine Python-API her ... (NEIN, ich kann das NICHT schreiben ;-)

----------

## xces

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Dann müßte halt noch eine Python-API her ... (NEIN, ich kann das NICHT schreiben 

 

Ach was, es weiß doch jeder, dass Ruby die eindeutig bessere Sprache ist.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin ja ein C/C++ und Bash-Fanboy, aber jeder weiss doch, dass moderne und leicht zu wartende Betriebssystem und Userspace-Programme nur in Fortran geschrieben werden  :Mr. Green: 

Scherz komm raus!

NIEMALS!

----------

## l3u

OT: Nichts gegen Fortran! Keine andere Programmiersprache hat ein so langes und perfektes Fine-Tuning hinter sich, was ihren Anwendungszweck betrifft!

----------

## slick

Brainfuck! Brainfuck!   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

```
++++++++[->++++++++<]>++.<++++++[->++++++<]>++++++++++++.<++++[->----<]>-.+

+++++++.+++++.--------.<+++[->+++<]>++++++.<++++[->----<]>--.++++++++.<++++

++++[->--------<]>-----------.<+++++++++[->+++++++++<]>+.---.<+++[->---<]>-

--.++++++++.++++++++.<+++++++++[->---------<]>-.<
```

----------

## hoschi

Die wirklich leeten Jungs programmieren mit Malbolge.

----------

## l3u

Wir schweifen vom Thema ab. ;-)

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Dann mal back to topic und ich muss sagen was ich da so lese auf deren page, gefällt mir extrem gut, besonders die neuen features, eine menge sachen die ich bei der aktuellen portage sehr vermisse...

naja, hat denn wer schon ordentliche tests gemacht? ist paludis nutzbar/stable oder steckt es noch eher in den kinderschuhen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geht mir auch so. Finde Paludis auch sehr interessant, aber an so etwas elementaren dreht man nur sehr ungern. Gibt es zur Zeit handfeste Gründe aus der Praxis, die einen Umstieg rechtfertigen? Nightmerge nutze ich schon. Und die Geschwindigkeit? Es läuft sowieso auf der Konsole, anschmeißen und irgendwann mal wieder nachsehen.

----------

## hoschi

Ich verwende es, mit dem Migrationsscript ist das alles kein Problem, wenn man sich vorher reingelesen hat. Verwendet am besten das Migrationsscript, per Hand macht das nur viel Arbeit und die Repositieres anzulegen ist ohne Uebung auch eher nicht zu empfehlen.

Lediglich fuer "package.provided" scheint es noch keine Unterstuetzung zu geben, und "paludis --info" spart sich irgenwie die Ausgabe der USEFLAGS ein, aber der Fehler kann auch bei mir liegen.

PS: Vielleicht mit Bash-Completion installieren, auf Grund der hohen Konfigurierbarkeit kann sich das lohnen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, es funktioniert. Das ist ja schon mal nett. Aber ich wollte wissen, ist irgendetwas sensationell besser, weswegen man umsteigen sollte. Also von den Features her klingt es nicht schlecht, aber ich hab Portage nun mal drauf und es tut bei mir das, was es soll. Und mit nightmerge vermisse ich da nichts wesentliches.

Ich probier ja sonst auch alles aus, was mir unter die Finger kommt, aber bei Portage sollte es mehr Gründe geben als: Funktionert.

----------

## xraver

Ich bin mal zu faul selbst zu suchen  :Wink: .

Kann man Paludis und Portage nebeneinander installieren und problemlos nutzen?

----------

## xces

Ja.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, es funktioniert. Das ist ja schon mal nett. Aber ich wollte wissen, ist irgendetwas sensationell besser, weswegen man umsteigen sollte. Also von den Features her klingt es nicht schlecht, aber ich hab Portage nun mal drauf und es tut bei mir das, was es soll. Und mit nightmerge vermisse ich da nichts wesentliches.
> 
> Ich probier ja sonst auch alles aus, was mir unter die Finger kommt, aber bei Portage sollte es mehr Gründe geben als: Funktionert.

 

Da du es nebenher verwenden kannst, braucht es nicht mehr Gruende, es ist keine Einbahnstrasse. Firefox macht auch nichts gravierend anders als der IE, trotzdem wuerde jeder FF-User sagen dass der IE nicht so gut ist. Aber du willst harte Fakten und Gruende, also:

  A whole different configuration system, making it far easier to maintain multiple systems, some in chroots, with entirely separate configuration files.

 Performance. Paludis is fast.

 Low dependency bloat. No Python, no big external crypto libraries.

 Security integration (paludis --pretend --install security).

 Multiple repository support, replacing Portage's highly limited overlays.

Support for repositories of different types (e.g. CRAN).

Simple per-(category, package, version, anything else) environment variable setting (e.g. CFLAGS) without having to add on nasty external hacks.

Licence filtering.

Hook scripts, for running code after a certain action occurs.

Wrappers for econf, emake, wget etc to allow user defined command bindings (nice, ionice, taskset etc).

User definable package sets.

Repositories can deliver news items, warning the user of important changes before they take place.

Ability to sync from Subversion, Git, CVS etc.

Ability to uninstall packages with dependencies, and safely remove unused packages.

Ability to see a report of insecure, unused etc packages affecting the system, either manually or automatically after a sync (paludis --report).

Ability to see why a package is really being pulled in, replacing Portage's misleading and incomplete tree support.

Much more fine grained control over dropping dependencies.

Ability to automatically reinstall scm (cvs, svn etc) packages after a given interval (paludis --dl-reinstall-scm weekly).

Ability to resume failed compiles with far more control than is offered by Portage's limited --resume and --skipfirst.

Ability to display additional information, such as USE flag descriptions, when installing a package.

Secure installation and uninstallation of set*id files, preventing your system from being left vulnerable after having uninstalled or replaced an insecure application.

Meine persoenlichen Killerfeatures: Wegfall von Python, wesentlich erweiterter/verbesserte Umgang mit Abhaengigkeiten, News-System, automatische Auffrischung von SVN-Zeugs, und der Resume bei Fehlschlag scheint auch wesentlich durchdachter zu sein "emerge --resume" ist ja ein schlechter Witz...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Habs mal installiert und angetestet. Ich habe das Migrationsscript nicht genutzt und hatte ziemliche Probleme meine layman Overlays als Repositories einzubinden. Das --sync von einem einzelnen repo ist immer fehlgeschlagen, irgendwann habe ich mal ein --sync über alles gemacht und da gingen meine overlays auf einmal. Obwohl die config nicht anders war. Mein selbstgebautes Overlay habe ich garnicht eingebunden bekommen, aber ich hatte auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr weil man ja ein neues repo wohl nicht alleine synchen kann. Nach dem ersten full --sync kann man neue repos wohl auch einzeln syncen aber es nervt irgendwie alles neu zu syncen nur weil man ein selbstgebautes ebuild einsynchen will. Nachdem ich 3 repos hatte und file:///usr/local/portage irgendwie nicht als sync quelle ging habe ich ein paar Pakete gebaut. Das war im Prinzip genau wie portage, nur eben ungewohnt. Mein Hauptproblem ist das equery/eix/genlop/euse wahrscheinlich nicht mehr problemlos gehen werden. Zumindest bei eix und genlop bin ich mir sicher das sie nichtmehr gehen. Mag sein das paludis gut cachen kann und schnell suchen kann, aber mit eix geht das auch.

Portage hat endlich ein Mailfeature für einfo/ewarn, bei paludis habe ich das nicht gesehen. kA was dieses news-System macht, er hat mir gesagt das es news gibt aber ich hatte nach den ganzen Nachteilen nicht wirklich lust mir das genauer anzugucken. Selbst wenn da auch ewarn und einfo drinne stehen, warum brauche ich das extra Programm um die zu lesen. Das schöne an mail ist nunmal das mehrere Leute es lesen und das man es nicht so leicht vergisst, wenn es automatisch passiert.

Also für mich zählt ein Großteil der "Vorteile" schlichtweg nicht. Abhängigkeit von python.. "who cares?" .. wenn man ein paar Pakete installiert hat braucht man früher oder später eh python, genau wie perl. Wer es nicht braucht ist imho ein Sonderfall. Suchperformance bekommt man mit eix, "emerge -auvDN world" ist das einzige wo portage mal selber ran muss und wenn man das macht dann dauert das sowieso lange. Wenn ich damit rechne das ein Update 1+ Stunden dauern kann, dann kann auch die Berechnung der Abhängigkeiten mal eine Minute dauern.

layman synct auch svn, also nicht wirklich neu.

Licence filtering... tolles feature wer braucht das? Wenn ich angst vor java oder spielen habe dann nehme ich einfach debian  :Wink: . Das coole an gentoo ist doch das man einfach alles über portage installieren kann weil beim ebuild keine Daten dabei sind. Welche andere Distri hat ati/nvidia-Treiber doom/quake/et und java im Paketsystem, ich kenne keine.

Ein grosser Vorteil ist es die Funktionen von eix/layman und portage in ein tool zu packen, wenn das mal alles geht ist es sicher interessant und man kann sich umgewöhnen. Zur Zeit sehe ich keine nennenswerten Vorteile.

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe ja gesagt, dass man es nicht per Hand machen soll  :Rolling Eyes: 

Rein psychologisch hatte Paludis da schon bei dir verkackt  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ability to uninstall packages with dependencies, and safely remove unused packages.
> 
> 

 

ich finde, das ist ein gutes Argument für Paludis.

btw. wenn Paludis "so gut" ist, wie hier beschrieben, wieso ist es nicht das heute standard? Oder scheitert es immer noch an der Politik?

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
> Ability to uninstall packages with dependencies, and safely remove unused packages.
> 
>  
> ...

 

ich schätze die frage hier wäre: wie alt/erfahren und stable ist paludis?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Und mit nightmerge vermisse ich da nichts wesentliches.
> 
> [...]

 Mal ne Frage, was ist nightmerge?

```
amd64x2 / # eix -v nightmerge

No matches found.

amd64x2 / #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Da du es nebenher verwenden kannst, braucht es nicht mehr Gruende, es ist keine Einbahnstrasse. Firefox macht auch nichts gravierend anders als der IE, trotzdem wuerde jeder FF-User sagen dass der IE nicht so gut ist. Aber du willst harte Fakten und Gruende, also:
> 
> 

 Ok, mit dem nebenher verwenden hast du alle meine Probleme beseitigt. Hatte irgendwo auf der Homepage gelesen, daß es keinen Weg von Paludis zu Portage gibt. Und da hatte ich halt Angst, das Portage weg ist und du es mit etwas noch etwas Unfertigem zu tun hast. Hatte ja auch schon mal jemand vorher geschrieben, daß man beides parallel nutzen kann.

Danke noch mal für den Aufwand, alle Features aufzulisten. Aber ich hatte halt Angst vor besagter Einbahnstraße.

Na dann steht dem Testen ja nichts mehr im Weg.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage, was ist nightmerge?

 Ist ein Script, ist nicht im Portage, und stammt von einem sehr netten Herrn, der hier auch regelmäßig postet, aber komme jetzt gerade nicht auf den Namen.

Also, es setzt emerge fort, wenn ein Paket gescheitert ist. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen hier kursieren Lösungen funktioniert es wunderbar. Ohne die geringsten Beanstandungen. http://www.nasauber.de/downloads/gentoo/#nightmerge

Danke übrigens für deine Frage, habe gerade festgestellt, daß es eine neuere Version gibt.

----------

## l3u

Na hoffentlich funktioniert die auch ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Libby, von dir ist ja dieses nightmerge. Hatte vorhin keine Zeit, nach deinem Namen zu suchen. Also, was hast am nightmerge geändert? Finde kein Changelog. Und das 0.1 hatte doch gar keine Fehler...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hallo Libby, von dir ist ja dieses nightmerge. Hatte vorhin keine Zeit, nach deinem Namen zu suchen. Also, was hast am nightmerge geändert? Finde kein Changelog. Und das 0.1 hatte doch gar keine Fehler...

 

Da das nicht hier hingehört, und ich sowieso eine Frage zu nightmerge habe:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3882018.html#3882018

Tobi

----------

## amne

FYI: Paludis wird von Gentoo ebenso wie pkgcore nicht offiziell als Packagemanager unterstützt, dazu müssen zuerst noch ein paar Specs geschrieben werden und das Council sein OK geben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Stimmt, habe ich gerade eben auch festgestellt. nightmerge will ein altes emerge fortsetzen, welches man irgendwann mal gestartet und dann manuell abgebrochen hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Stimmt, habe ich gerade eben auch festgestellt. nightmerge will ein altes emerge fortsetzen, welches man irgendwann mal gestartet und dann manuell abgebrochen hat.

 

Würde sagen, dass wir da im anderen Thread von mir weiterreden.

Mal schauen, was libby dazu sagt.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Da du es nebenher verwenden kannst, braucht es nicht mehr Gruende, es ist keine Einbahnstrasse. Firefox macht auch nichts gravierend anders als der IE, trotzdem wuerde jeder FF-User sagen dass der IE nicht so gut ist. Aber du willst harte Fakten und Gruende, also:
> 
>  Ok, mit dem nebenher verwenden hast du alle meine Probleme beseitigt. Hatte irgendwo auf der Homepage gelesen, daß es keinen Weg von Paludis zu Portage gibt. Und da hatte ich halt Angst, das Portage weg ist und du es mit etwas noch etwas Unfertigem zu tun hast. Hatte ja auch schon mal jemand vorher geschrieben, daß man beides parallel nutzen kann.
> 
> Danke noch mal für den Aufwand, alle Features aufzulisten. Aber ich hatte halt Angst vor besagter Einbahnstraße.
> ...

 

Bitte, war doch kein Aufwand. Ich glaube es gibt sogar fuer beide Migrationsrichtungen Scripts, sollte man Portage wirklich gelöscht haben.

----------

## Necoro

Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...

Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ...

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ...

 

kann es sein das perl auf allen gentoo system fix drauf ist? wenn ja, ist perl schneller als python?

----------

## Necoro

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ... 
> 
> kann es sein das perl auf allen gentoo system fix drauf ist? wenn ja, ist perl schneller als python?

 

Ja - es ist auf allen Plattformen ... schneller ist es nicht - würde sagen, sie sind identisch http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/debian/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=perl&lang2=python

warum fragst du?

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ... 
> 
> kann es sein das perl auf allen gentoo system fix drauf ist? wenn ja, ist perl schneller als python? 
> ...

 

weil ich mich frage warum man zwei scriptsprachen braucht um die grundinstallation zu nutzen...

aber naaaja, es läuft xD was soll man meckern

----------

## xces

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ...

 

C++ ist, wenn man nicht gerade hardware-nahe Funktionen nutzt, sehr portabel. Paludis läuft derzeit bspw. unter (nur Keywords aus dem Ebuild) alpha, amd64, hppa, mips, ppc, sparc, x86. Das sind zwar nicht alle Platformen, auf denen Python läuft, aber die wichtigsten dürften dabei sein. Möglicherweise fehlen für die restlichen einfach noch Tester, weil die Devs keine entsprechende Hardware haben.

----------

## hoschi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ...

 

Tschuldigung, aber dieser javaähnliche Dogmatismus der einzigen wahren Portablen Interpretersprachen nervt nach gefühlten 500 Jahren:

Python muss man ja selber nicht portieren, da läuft einfach so überall, weil, ist halt so  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber da hat Paludis mit dem Kernel, der GLIBC, Gnome, KDE und dem Apachen ein gemeinsames Problem...

Ein C/C#/C++/D Programm ist so Portable, wie es der Programmierer möchte, wenn man will ist das portieren ganz einfach: Source kopieren und kompilieren

Oder man arbeitet Assemblercode mit ein und kitzelt noch das letzte Bisschen aus der Flieskommaeinheit, nur ist das dann mit dem Portieren schwierig.

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ...

 

naja soviel #ifdefs und co müssen es auch wieder nciht sein, wenn man den code sauber strukturiert.

Z.b. in dem man die OS spezifischen funktionen zum einen kapselt, und die einzelnen Implementationen in eigene Source-files packt. Dann muss nur das Build-system so konfiguriert werden, das es die passenden Source-files entpsrechend dem Ziel-OS zum Übersetzen "auswählt".

Aber ich schweife dadurch nur noch mehr ab vom eigentlichen Topic  :Smile: .

----------

## hoschi

Vor allem weil wir nur ein OS haben  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Vor allem weil wir nur ein OS haben 

 

moep "korritenkacker" bzw. erbsenzähler  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Vor allem weil wir nur ein OS haben  
> 
> moep "korritenkacker" bzw. erbsenzähler 

 

Und wenn wir schon Erbsen zählen, es gibt ja nicht nur Gentoo/Linux sondern auch Gentoo/BSD u.a., also haben wir ja mehr als ein OS.  :Wink: 

Und damit wir wieder mehr ontopic werden, ich hab mal die bashrc von Paludis um ein Script erweitert, um DISTCC automatisch zu konfigurieren.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ... 
> 
> Tschuldigung, aber dieser javaähnliche Dogmatismus der einzigen wahren Portablen Interpretersprachen nervt nach gefühlten 500 Jahren:
> ...

 

Ich habe weder von der "einzigen wahren Portablen Interpretersprachen" gesprochen, noch davon, dass man Python nicht portieren muss ... Das einzige, was ich sagen wollte ist: Python _IST_ schon portiert ... das ist der Unterschied...

Bitte in Zukunft erst lesen und verstehen und dann mit agressivem Ton um sich hauen ... danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Durch diesen Thread hier, habe ich mir Paludis installiert und eingerichtet.

Ob so ganz richtig weiss ich nicht?

Wenn ich jetzt was suchen will, so wie bei Portage, dann bekomme ich ne Menge aufgelistet. z.B.:

```
emerge -s php

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : php ]

[ Applications found : 34 ]

 

*  app-admin/php-toolkit

      Latest version available: 1.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/

      Description:   Utilities for managing installed copies of PHP

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-admin/phpsyslogng

      Latest version available: 2.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.8-r1

      Size of files: 34 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.phpwizardry.com/php-syslog-ng.php

      Description:   php-syslog-ng is a log monitor designed to easily manage logs from many hosts.

      License:       GPL-2

[...]

*  www-apps/phpwebsite [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,024 kB

      Homepage:      http://phpwebsite.appstate.edu

      Description:   phpWebSite Content Management System

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  www-apps/phpwiki [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3.12_p2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,010 kB

      Homepage:      http://phpwiki.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   PhpWiki is a WikiWikiWeb clone in PHP

      License:       GPL-2

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Mache ich das mit Paludis, z.B.:  

```
paludis --query php

paludis@1170526624: [QA] In program paludis --query php:

  ... When performing query action from command line:

  ... When handling query 'php':

  ... When disambiguating package name 'php':

  ... When looking in repository 'virtuals':

  ... When finding category names containing package 'php':

  ... When loading names for virtuals repository:

  ... When loading virtual packages for repository 'sunrise'

  ... When loading category names for sunrise:

  ... No categories file for repository at '/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise', faking it

Query error:

  * In program paludis --query php:

  * When performing query action from command line:

  * When handling query 'php':

  * When disambiguating package name 'php':

  * Ambiguous package name 'php'. Did you mean:

    * dev-lang/php

    * virtual/php

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Also, wie kann ich bei Paludis was suchen, wenn ich den Namen nicht konkret kenne, was ja mal vorkommen kann!?

Ausser --query habe ich da nichts gefunden!

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## xces

Der Parameter --query ist nur zum Anzeigen der Informationen zu einem bestimmten Ebuild gedacht. Für die Paketsuche sollte ein anderes Programm (z. B. eix) genutzt werden.

Für eix gibt es entsprechende fertige Skripte, welche als Hooks nach dem synchronisieren eingefügt werden können und damit den Index automatisch aktualisiert.

----------

## Louisdor

 *xces wrote:*   

> Der Parameter --query ist nur zum Anzeigen der Informationen zu einem bestimmten Ebuild gedacht. Für die Paketsuche sollte ein anderes Programm (z. B. eix) genutzt werden.
> 
> Für eix gibt es entsprechende fertige Skripte, welche als Hooks nach dem synchronisieren eingefügt werden können und damit den Index automatisch aktualisiert.

 

OK, Merci ...

eix habe ich schon am Laufen hier, und bisher auch benutzt. Nur dachte ich, dass ich mir mit Paludis das ersparen kann, wenn es das auch könnte, mit dem Suchen!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hoschi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ... 
> 
> Tschuldigung, aber dieser javaähnliche Dogmatismus der einzigen wahren Portablen Interpretersprachen nervt nach gefühlten 500 Jahren:
> ...

 

Tschuldigung. Gut, aber diese Information war auch irgendwie nicht zielführend.

Ich habe hinter dir einen dieser "Portablitätsnazis" vermutet, deren Meinung nach jedes Programm auf dem Handy genau so laufen muss wie bei Windows und auf Linux sowieso, und dich sich aufregen warum noch keiner ein OS in Java geschrieben hat (jaja, solche Exemplare gibt es wirklich!).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich finde hier die Diskussion bezüglich C, C++, Python usw. lustig. Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, Kernel, glibc, gcc usw. Wenn es für eine Architektur Kernel, gcc und glibc gibt, dann sollte es auch mit paludis kein Problem geben. Und wenn doch, dann ist der ganze Code einfach verbockt. Flash ist da ja wohl das beste Beispiel, wenn ich daran denke, wie lange die jetzt schon an einer 64bit Version arbeiten. Aber Vista scheint noch genialer zu sein. Ich denke, Mist kann man in jeder Sprache programmieren. Und wenn man sich auf der Paludisseite mal durchliest, warum etwas komplett Neues und kein modifiziertes Portage, dann steht da, der Code von Portage ist sowas von Peng, da kann man nur was komplett Neues machen.

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   Ich möchte noch auf etwas hinweisen, was in der Masse von x86/x64-Usern gerne untergeht: die Portabilität... portage läuft überall dort, wo Python läuft...
> 
> Paludis dagegen muss auf exotische Umgebungen erst angepasst werden, was ja in der Regel in Unmengen an "#ifdef #else #endif" ausufert ... 
> 
> Tschuldigung, aber dieser javaähnliche Dogmatismus der einzigen wahren Portablen Interpretersprachen nervt nach gefühlten 500 Jahren:
> ...

 

Ich habe diesen Einwand nicht gebracht, weil das meinen Ideal-Vorstellungen entspricht, sondern schlicht und ergreifend, weil Gentoo auf vielen Plattformen vertreten ist und daher auch der Paketmanager dort laufen muss... Ich habe dies einfach noch als Argument gegen die "Warum gibt es denn noch Portage?"-Fraktion gedacht

/edit: Worauf ich noch hinweisen will - ich benutze gerne Python - bin aber kein Fanatiker  :Wink:  - mir ist die verwendete Programmiersprache des Paketmanagers eigentlich wurscht - ich wollte aber auf gewisse Aspekte hinweisen ^^

----------

## Vortex375

Vieleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, ich würde Paludis ja gerne mal testen, aber bei mir kommt immer nur das:

```

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis:

  * When loading default configuration:

  * Default configuration error: Can't find configuration directory (tried '/root/.paludis', '/etc/paludis') (N7paludis18DefaultConfigErrorE)

```

Ich habe Version 0.16.2 über portage installiert und dachte eigentlich, dass dabei das Konfigurationsverzeichnis angelegt wird. Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Vieleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, ich würde Paludis ja gerne mal testen, aber bei mir kommt immer nur das:
> 
> ```
> 
> Unhandled exception:
> ...

 Versuch mal: http://paludis.pioto.org/migration.html

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gibt es bei Paludis sowas wie --newuse? Habe bislang noch nichts gefunden.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Gibt es bei Paludis sowas wie --newuse? Habe bislang noch nichts gefunden.

 Ich habe folgendes dafür verwendet:

```
# paludis --install --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --show-deps --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world -p
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> und dich sich aufregen warum noch keiner ein OS in Java geschrieben hat (jaja, solche Exemplare gibt es wirklich!).

 

Kennen die nicht Jnode? Funktionierte bei einem Test vor einiger Zeit sogar besser als erwartet, auch wenn es noch lange nicht so weit ist, dass man es wirklich einsetzen würde.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich finde hier die Diskussion bezüglich C, C++, Python usw. lustig. Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, Kernel, glibc, gcc usw. Wenn es für eine Architektur Kernel, gcc und glibc gibt, dann sollte es auch mit paludis kein Problem geben. Und wenn doch, dann ist der ganze Code einfach verbockt. Flash ist da ja wohl das beste Beispiel, wenn ich daran denke, wie lange die jetzt schon an einer 64bit Version arbeiten. Aber Vista scheint noch genialer zu sein. Ich denke, Mist kann man in jeder Sprache programmieren. Und wenn man sich auf der Paludisseite mal durchliest, warum etwas komplett Neues und kein modifiziertes Portage, dann steht da, der Code von Portage ist sowas von Peng, da kann man nur was komplett Neues machen.

 

*peng* Hände hoch  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Gibt es bei Paludis sowas wie --newuse? Habe bislang noch nichts gefunden. Ich habe folgendes dafür verwendet:
> 
> ```
> # paludis --install --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --show-deps --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world -p
> ```
> ...

 

Das geht viel einfacher, steht auch in der FAQ: http://paludis.org/faq.html#emptytree_usechanged

dl-reinstall und dl-upgrade sind fuer das systemweite Update die wichtigsten Optionen

----------

## hoschi

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   und dich sich aufregen warum noch keiner ein OS in Java geschrieben hat (jaja, solche Exemplare gibt es wirklich!). 
> 
> Kennen die nicht Jnode? Funktionierte bei einem Test vor einiger Zeit sogar besser als erwartet, auch wenn es noch lange nicht so weit ist, dass man es wirklich einsetzen würde.

 

Oh. Davon habe ich gehört, aber wie die das Henne-Ei Problem gelöste haben wollen...

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Gibt es bei Paludis sowas wie --newuse? Habe bislang noch nichts gefunden. Ich habe folgendes dafür verwendet:
> 
> ```
> # paludis --install --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --show-deps --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world -p
> ```
> ...

 

Kurzversion möglich?

also equivalent zu

```
emerge -pvuND world
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habs jetzt mal angetestet und ich muß sagen, es gefällt mir bislang sehr gut, besonders --show-use-descriptions finde ich genial. Zwei Sachen vermisse ich noch, das eine ist parallel-fetch und ufed. Aber ich denke, es ist am sinnvollsten, die Portage Konfigurationsdateien zu editieren, /etc/paludis zu löschen und mit dem Script wieder neu zu erstellen. Sonst driftet das ganze doch irgendwann mal zu sehr auseinander, solange man nicht vollständig auf Portage verzichten will.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> Kurzversion möglich?
> 
> also equivalent zu
> 
> ```
> ...

 So wie es zur Zeit aussieht, ist die Tipperei immens. Da wird man sich wohl was mit Alias einrichten müssen.

----------

## hoschi

Wie funktioniert den eigentlich die Bash-Completion (ist per default nicht aktiviert) mit Paludis, USE-FLAG einschalten reicht irgendwie nicht  :Sad: 

Gerade wegen den vielen Optionen wäre das bei Paludis ja so nützlich.

----------

## xces

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wie funktioniert den eigentlich die Bash-Completion (ist per default nicht aktiviert) mit Paludis, USE-FLAG einschalten reicht irgendwie nicht 

 

```
eselect bashcomp enable paludis
```

----------

## hoschi

Danke. Auf eselect wäre ich nie gekommen.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Danke. Auf eselect wäre ich nie gekommen.

 

steht aber auch als einfo am ende des paludis ebuild  :Wink: 

 *paludis-0.16.2.ebuild wrote:*   

> if use bash-completion ; then
> 
>                 echo
> 
>                 einfo "The following bash completion scripts have been installed:"
> ...

 

----------

## hoschi

Dieses News-System in Paludis selber knallt einem sowas hoffentlich irgendwie ins Gesicht...

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, kann der Paketmanager doch einen Pieps des PC-Lautsprechers auslösen?

----------

## Ampheus

Diesen Pieps bekommt so ziemlich jedes Programm hin, wenn es will.

Der Programmierer muss in C halt nur \a tippen können.

----------

## hoschi

Japp. Von dieser Möglichkeit sollte viel häufiger gebraucht gemacht werden, zumindest bei sowas.

Soll der PC doch kurz Piepsen, wenn es einen Security-Fix gibt  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Wenn ich

```
paludis --install --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --show-deps --dl-reinstall if-use-changed world -p
```

ausführe, dann bekomme ich immer mal wieder:

```
Ignoring run dependencies due to exception 'Error searching for 'sys-apps/mysql': no available versions' (N7paludis14AllMaskedErrorE)

paludis@1170702612: [QA] Couldn't open arch.list file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/profiles/arch.list', arch flags may incorrectly show up as unmasked
```

Kann mir mal jemand das hier erklären? Ich komme da nich wrklich klar, werde daraus nicht schlau!

Die mysql Meldung kommt immer, die vmware nicht immer.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also mit dem Kernel 2.6.20 zickt paludis irgendwie rum. Can't determine Kernel Version sagte es zu mir.

----------

## hoschi

Wenn du Paludis neu kompilierst?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wenn du Paludis neu kompilierst?

 

Schon passiert, jetzt meckert es, das kein kernel 2.6.19-r5 installiert ist. Gibt da auch eine Liste von Paketen aus. Da scheint wohl bei einigen Paketen drin zu stehen, mit welchem Kernel sie gebaut worden sind. Hab jetzt mal ein emerge -e world angeworfen, mal sehen, was danach passiert.

----------

## hoschi

Vielleicht fragst du mal im "Unsupported Forum", die kennen sich da sicher aus.

----------

## Louisdor

Wie bekomme ich meine bisherigen Overlays in Paludis eingebaut?

Das Migrationsscript portage2paludis.bash nimmt nicht alle,

```
amd64x2 ~ # paludis --list-repositories

* virtuals

    Configuration information:

        format:                virtuals

* installed_virtuals

    Configuration information:

        format:                installed_virtuals

* gentoo-overlay

    Configuration information:

        buildroot:             /var/tmp/paludis

        cache:                 /var/empty

        distdir:               /usr/portage/distfiles

        eclassdirs:            /usr/portage/eclass /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/eclass

        format:                ebuild

        location:              /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de

        names_cache:           /var/empty

        newsdir:               /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/metadata/news

        pkgdir:                /var/empty

        profiles:              /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

        root:                  /

        securitydir:           /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/metadata/glsa

        setsdir:               /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/sets

        sync:                  

        sync_options:          

        write_cache:           /var/empty

* gentoo

    Configuration information:

        buildroot:             /var/tmp/paludis

        cache:                 /usr/portage/metadata/cache

        distdir:               /usr/portage/distfiles

        eclassdirs:            /usr/portage/eclass

        format:                ebuild

        location:              /usr/portage

        names_cache:           /var/empty

        newsdir:               /usr/portage/metadata/news

        pkgdir:                /var/empty

        profiles:              /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

        root:                  /

        securitydir:           /usr/portage/metadata/glsa

        setsdir:               /usr/portage/sets

        sync:                  rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

        sync_options:          

        write_cache:           /var/empty

* installed

    Configuration information:

        buildroot:             /var/tmp/paludis

        format:                vdb

        location:              /var/db/pkg

        names_cache:           /var/empty

        provides_cache:        /var/empty

        root:                  /

        world:                 /var/db/pkg/world

amd64x2 ~ #
```

 die ich mal mit layman -a eingerichtet hatte!

```
amd64x2 ~ # layman -l

* break-my-gentoo-main      [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.breakmygento...)

* gentoo-de                 [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/ge...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: http://gentoo-sunrise.org/...)

* toolchain                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

amd64x2 ~ # 
```

Die Hilfe für die Paludis Configuration Files hilft mir da nicht wirklich weiter.

Ich bekomme es jedenfalls nicht hin.  :Sad: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

hier mal ein kleiner (wenn auch seeeehr dämlicher) gedankensstoss: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537905.html

----------

## Louisdor

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> hier mal ein kleiner (wenn auch seeeehr dämlicher) gedankensstoss: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537905.html

 Hm, wenn der für mich war, ich habe ihn nicht verstanden! ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   hier mal ein kleiner (wenn auch seeeehr dämlicher) gedankensstoss: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537905.html Hm, wenn der für mich war, ich habe ihn nicht verstanden! ...
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

nö der war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern im allgemeinen auf portage vs. paludis.

ein typischer "mit paludis wäre das nicht passiert..."-beitrag   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> hier mal ein kleiner (wenn auch seeeehr dämlicher) gedankensstoss: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537905.html

 Ist ja fast wie: Ich habe emerge -C gcc binutils gemacht, jetzt geht kein emerge gcc binutils mehr. Oder auch, warum können Blinde nicht sehen.

----------

## Carminox

Ich hab mir Paludis gestern besorgt und ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesem Programm einfach nur begeistert bin. Ein Traum würde allerdings in Erfüllung gehen, wenn die Datenbank über SQLite oder ähnlichen laufen würde. Dann wär's Performance pur.

Bald heißt's also bei mir

```
emerge -C portage
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Carminox wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir Paludis gestern besorgt und ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesem Programm einfach nur begeistert bin. Ein Traum würde allerdings in Erfüllung gehen, wenn die Datenbank über SQLite oder ähnlichen laufen würde. Dann wär's Performance pur.
> 
> Bald heißt's also bei mir
> 
> ```
> ...

 Na super, dann sag mir mal wie du revdep-rebuild machen willst ohne portage. Und ich habe gerade ein emerge -C paludis gemacht, weil es mir weggeschmiert ist. Seit dem ich den Kernel 2.6.20 habe, meckert es auf einem System rum, es würde den kernel 2.6.19 nicht finden. Kanns ja auch nicht, der ist ja nicht mehr da. Und auf dem anderen System hatte ich vorhin gzip upgedatet und danach ging paludis auch nicht mehr, weil ihm die alte Version von gzip fehlte.

Also ich fands auch nett, aber es scheint noch nicht einsatzbereit zu sein.

----------

## Carminox

Ach, naja, wenn man sich schon 'mal mit LFS abgeplagt hat, ist man diese Probleme gewohnt. Was mich an emerge besonders stört ist --depclean, manchmal löscht der einfach so nebenbei Abhängigkeiten, die von anderen Programm jedoch noch benötigt werden. Und DAS nervt, jedes Mal nachzugucken, ob nicht irgendein Paket doch noch seine Zwangsarbeit verrichten muss...  :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   hier mal ein kleiner (wenn auch seeeehr dämlicher) gedankensstoss: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537905.html Ist ja fast wie: Ich habe emerge -C gcc binutils gemacht, jetzt geht kein emerge gcc binutils mehr. Oder auch, warum können Blinde nicht sehen.

 

Noch besser:

Hilfe! Ich habe emerge -C glibc gcc ausgeführt, kann nichts mehr ausführen...libstdc++ und glibc fehlen wirgendwie immer   :Shocked: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Carminox wrote:*   

> Ach, naja, wenn man sich schon 'mal mit LFS abgeplagt hat, ist man diese Probleme gewohnt. Was mich an emerge besonders stört ist --depclean, manchmal löscht der einfach so nebenbei Abhängigkeiten, die von anderen Programm jedoch noch benötigt werden. Und DAS nervt, jedes Mal nachzugucken, ob nicht irgendein Paket doch noch seine Zwangsarbeit verrichten muss... 

 Also bei mir funktioniert --depclean schon einige Zeit ohne Probleme. Aber vor einiger Zeit war es mal etwas buggy, das stimmt. Es ging mir nur um das emerge -C portage. Bringt dir Null Vorteile. Und wenn Paludis dann doch mal abkacken sollte, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. Dann ist nichts mit paludis -i portage.

----------

## hoschi

Gibt eine neue Version von Paludis, nur erreiche ich die Projektwebsite leider nicht, sonst könnte ich verkünden was so neu ist...

----------

## moe

 *paludis-user Mailingliste wrote:*   

> Paludis 0.18.0 has been released. Changes since 0.16.2 include:
> 
> * Huge code cleanup. If your compiler does not implement tr1, you
> 
> will now need boost installed.
> ...

 

Die Seite scheint down zu sein, ich komm auch nicht rauf.. Weiß jemand was o.g. "inquisitio" sein soll, bzw. wo man herbekommt?

@Klaus Meier: Speziell der Fehler mit gzip scheint behoben, vielleicht möchtest du ja paludis eine neue Chance geben..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## xces

 *moe wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand was o.g. "inquisitio" sein soll, bzw. wo man herbekommt?

 

Inquisitio ist ein Programm, mit dem man nach ebuilds suchen kann, etwa wie esearch, eix, emerge -s/S. Du bekommst das Progrämchen von der Paludis-Homepage oder einem der Gentoo-Mirrors.

----------

## moe

Hab gerade gesehen, dass paludis jetzt ein useflag inquisitio hat. Vermutlich wirds damit mitinstalliert  :Wink: 

Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil..

edit: wer schreiben kann, auch  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Nochmal zu inquidingsda, bei mir ist das arschlahm:

```
 # time inquisitio -e name -m text -s mono  

inquisitio@1170881214: [WARNING] Couldn't use the cache file at '/usr/portage/metadata/cache/app-doc/lapack-docs-3.1'

inquisitio@1170881214: [WARNING] No usable cache entry for 'app-doc/lapack-docs-3.1' in 'gentoo'

* dev-dotnet/mono-fuse

    gentoo:            (0.4.0)K* {:0} 

    Homepage:          http://www.jprl.com/Projects/mono-fuse/

    Description:       C# binding for the FUSE library

    License:           ( GPL-2 ) 

[.. weitere Ergebnisse ..]

real    12m2.353s

user    0m46.751s

sys     0m17.105s
```

Normal ist das nicht, oder? Bei dem Migrationsscript habe ich den name und provides cache aktiviert. Ist das irgendein Cache-Problem, und was bedeutet der Fehler? Leider komm ich nicht auf die Seite um dort etwaige Tipps zu lesen..

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *moe wrote:*   

> @Klaus Meier: Speziell der Fehler mit gzip scheint behoben, vielleicht möchtest du ja paludis eine neue Chance geben..
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Aber mit dem größten Vergnügen!!! Wie gesagt, ich hab ja nie gesagt, daß Paludis Schrott ist, aber die alte Version war noch nicht so ganz ausgereift. Fand nur die Leute lustig, die nach einer halben Stunde Paludis ein emerge -C portage machen wollten.

Ohne deine Mitteilung wäre es mir vielleicht durchgerutscht. Danke!

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, jetzt mal das neue Paludis ausprobiert. Alles wie gehabt. Auf einem System meckert es wegen gzip und auf dem anderen wegen dem fehlenden Kernel 2.6.19. Kann jeder nebenher Testen, aber Finger weg von emerge -C portage.

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!

Jedesmal, wenn ich mit paludis etwas installiere bzw. deinstalliere, bekomme ich:

```
... Ignoring run dependencies due to exception 'Error searching for 'sys-apps/mysql': no available versions' (paludis::AllMaskedError)
```

Laut paludis::AllMaskedError Class Reference ist das wenn Thrown if all versions of a particular atom are masked.

Jedoch ist mysql nicht in sys-apps, auch in keinem meiner Overlays, sondern in dev-db/mysql .

Wo muss ich denn nun etwas korrigieren?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hoschi

 *moe wrote:*   

> Nochmal zu inquidingsda, bei mir ist das arschlahm:
> 
> ```
>  # time inquisitio -e name -m text -s mono  
> 
> ...

 

Wenn du in die manpage von paludis schaust, müsstest du zwei Befehl zum erstellen der verschiedenen Caches finden. Probier sie mal aus.

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe mir Paludis mal auf einer ollen Vlos-Installation installiert.Nicht sehr gut gepflegt,wird nur zum rumexperimentieren verwendet.Gerade das richtige um so etwas fundamentales wie einen Paketmanager auszuprobieren.

Ich habe mich bisher nur ansatzweise damit beschäftigt,sowas beherrscht man auch nicht in 2-3 Wochen.Aber die Manpage klingt sehr vielversprechend.

Was ich heute gleich gemacht habe ist auf Version 0.18.0 hochzurüsten.Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ein ganzer Batzen an Paketen mit aktualisiert wird.Sind so um die 20 Pakete herum,genau kann ich es nicht sagen da Paludis mir nicht,wie emerge,mitteilt wieviele es noch sind [merging 3 of 20].

Ich konnte nicht so schnell schauen welche es genau sind.Auf jeden Fall ist ncurses dabei und gcc (4.1.1 auf 4.1.1-r3).

Frage nun:Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion?

----------

## Louisdor

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> genau kann ich es nicht sagen da Paludis mir nicht,wie emerge,mitteilt wieviele es noch sind [merging 3 of 20].
> 
> [...]

 Hm, bei mir sehe ich das aber im Rahmen-Titel meines Eterm-Fensters, bei welchem Paket von wie vielen gerade compiliert wird.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   [...]
> 
> genau kann ich es nicht sagen da Paludis mir nicht,wie emerge,mitteilt wieviele es noch sind [merging 3 of 20].
> 
> [...] Hm, bei mir sehe ich das aber im Rahmen-Titel meines Eterm-Fensters, bei welchem Paket von wie vielen gerade compiliert wird.
> ...

 

Aber (bei mir) nicht im VT.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, erst mal Entwarnung an der Front. Man kann doch bei dem Script PortageToPaludis Cache für verschiedene Dinge aktivieren. Das steht der default auf N, ich habe es aber aktiviert. Nachdem ich dies deaktiviert habe, läuft Paludis wieder.

----------

## franzf

Ich würde es gerne mal ernsthafter versuchen allerdings gibts ein Problem:

Bei mir sind package.use/unmask/keywords Verzeichnisse. Drum werden die nicht (korrekt) mit dem portage2paludis.bash übernommen.

Drum meine Frage:

Hat das Script schon jemand angepasst? Oder muss ich das selber machen (/me == bash-noob).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## moe

Nachdem der Migrationsskript fertig ist:

```
for i in /etc/portage/package.keywords/*; do echo "# $i"; cat $i; done >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
```

Bei package.use und package.unmask dasselbe, nur entsprechend angepasst..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *moe wrote:*   

> Nachdem der Migrationsskript fertig ist:
> 
> ```
> for i in /etc/portage/package.keywords/*; do echo "# $i"; cat $i; done >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
> ```
> ...

 

wozu 

```
echo "# $i";
```

 ??

----------

## SinoTech

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   Nachdem der Migrationsskript fertig ist:
> 
> ```
> for i in /etc/portage/package.keywords/*; do echo "# $i"; cat $i; done >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Damit man später in der keywords.conf von Paludis sieht welcher Abschnitt aus welcher Datei kommt  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## hoschi

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion?

 

Ich glaube eher Nein, nur wenn Paludis "muss". Schau dir die dl-reinstall usw. an  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *moe wrote:*   

> Nachdem der Migrationsskript fertig ist:
> 
> ```
> for i in /etc/portage/package.keywords/*; do echo "# $i"; cat $i; done >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Nicht mehr notwendig das Migrationsskript hat ein update dafür erfahren  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion? 
> 
> Ich glaube eher Nein, nur wenn Paludis "muss". Schau dir die dl-reinstall usw. an 

 

Da werden aber nicht alle abhängigkeiten defaultmäßig mit einbezogen, sondern nur die Runtime Abhängigkeiten.  Sprich alle abhängigkeiten die nur als DPEND im ebuild stehen werden nicht mit aktuallisiert. Diese Abhängigkeiten werden erst mit aktuallisiert, wenn ein update eines paketes erfolgt, welches die abhängigkeiten als abhängigkeit hat.

Sprich wenn z.b. eine neue version des javatoolkit paket gibt, wird diese bei paludis erst dann aktuallisiert, wenn ein anderes Paket, welches javatoolkit als abhängigkeit hat, aktuallisiert wird.

----------

## moe

paludis-0.18.1 ist raus, und kann jetzt wohl auch selbst die useflags auf mehreren Dateien (use.conf.d/*.conf) verteilt haben, wenn ich die Ankündigung richtig verstehe:

 *paludis-user ML wrote:*   

> Paludis 0.18.1 has been released. Since 0.18.0:
> 
> * use.conf etc now automatically includes use.conf.d/*.conf.
> 
> * New configuration key for ebuild repositories, master_repository.
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

 *moe wrote:*   

> paludis-0.18.1 ist raus, und kann jetzt wohl auch selbst die useflags auf mehreren Dateien (use.conf.d/*.conf) verteilt haben, wenn ich die Ankündigung richtig verstehe:
> 
>  *paludis-user ML wrote:*   Paludis 0.18.1 has been released. Since 0.18.0:
> 
> * use.conf etc now automatically includes use.conf.d/*.conf.
> ...

 

jupp die *.conf.d verzeichnisse sind identisch zu den package.* als verzeichnisse unter portage, nur das die dateien in den *.conf.d verzeichnissen mit .conf enden müssen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich heute gleich gemacht habe ist auf Version 0.18.0 hochzurüsten.Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ein ganzer Batzen an Paketen mit aktualisiert wird.Sind so um die 20 Pakete herum,genau kann ich es nicht sagen da Paludis mir nicht,wie emerge,mitteilt wieviele es noch sind [merging 3 of 20].
> 
> Ich konnte nicht so schnell schauen welche es genau sind.Auf jeden Fall ist ncurses dabei und gcc (4.1.1 auf 4.1.1-r3).
> ...

 

So,bei der glibc hat er mit einem Fehler abgebrochen.Daher kann ich noch mal posten was Paludis bei einem einfachen "paludis -i paludis" installiert.Einige sind schon durch,das ist der Rest.

```
paludis -pi paludis

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* sys-libs/glibc-2.5 {:2.2} [U 2.4-r3] -build -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) nls nptl nptlonly -profile (-selinux)

* sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 {:4.3} [S] -bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test%

* sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 {:0} [U 1.8.3-r2] berkdb

* app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 {:0} [U 1.04]

* perl-core/PodParser-1.35 {:0} [U 1.32]

* perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 {:0} [U 2.56]

* sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 {:0} [U 3.2-r2]

* sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 {:2.5} [U 2.60] -emacs

* sys-libs/readline-5.2_p1 {:0} [U 5.1_p4]

* dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d {:0} [U 0.9.8c] bindist -emacs -sse2% -test zlib

* dev-lang/python-2.4.4 {:2.4} [U 2.4.3-r1] berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc gdbm ipv6 ncurses -nocxx readline ssl -tk -ucs2

* sys-apps/file-4.19-r1 {:0} [U 4.17-r1] python

* app-admin/eselect-1.0.8 {:0} [U 1.0.7] -bash-completion -doc

* dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 {:0} [U 1.7-r1] nls

* sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1 {:0} [U 1.2.17]

* sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r9 {:0} [U 2.1.2-r8] -build -doc -epydoc (-selinux) linguas: -pl

* net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r2 {:0} [U 2.6.8-r2] -acl ipv6 -static -xinetd

* sys-apps/paludis-0.18.0 {:0} [U 0.16.2] -bash-completion -contrarius -cran -doc -glsa -inquisitio% -pink -qa -ruby (-selinux) -zsh-completion

Total: 18 packages (17 upgrades, 1 in new slot)

```

Das hat doch direkt mit Paludis nicht viel zu tun,oder?Vor allem Python braucht Paludis doch nicht,zumindest in der aktuellen Version.

BTW:

Glibc hat jetzt zweimal abgebrochen.Der Fehler ist bekannt,stand auch in der Fehlermeldung.Diverse Pakete laufen nicht durch den src_test.Ein Workaround ist in der FAQ beschrieben:

http://paludis.pioto.org/faq.html#mergingweirdstuff

Mal schauen ob es damit durchläuft.

EDIT:

Ja,glibc läuft damit durch.  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Was sind das eigentlich alles für Tests, die ich jetzt des öfteren bei Installationen beobachte?

z.B. sowas:  *paludis --install libxml2 wrote:*   

> ## Regexp regression tests
> 
> ## Formal expresssions regression tests
> 
> ## Automata regression tests
> ...

  Teilweise habe ich schon gesehen, dass manche Programm an solchen Test hängen bleiben.

Diese konnte ich bei mir aber schon eingrenzen und habe auch schon herausgefunden, dass sie in die /etc/paludis/bashrc eingetragen werden könnnen.

 */etc/paludis/bashrc wrote:*   

> #
> 
> case "${PN}" in
> 
>     # These packages often fail src_test (not a complete list)
> ...

 Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hoschi

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Doe John wrote:*   Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion? 
> 
> Ich glaube eher Nein, nur wenn Paludis "muss". Schau dir die dl-reinstall usw. an  
> 
> Da werden aber nicht alle abhängigkeiten defaultmäßig mit einbezogen, sondern nur die Runtime Abhängigkeiten.  Sprich alle abhängigkeiten die nur als DPEND im ebuild stehen werden nicht mit aktuallisiert. Diese Abhängigkeiten werden erst mit aktuallisiert, wenn ein update eines paketes erfolgt, welches die abhängigkeiten als abhängigkeit hat.
> ...

 

Ich setzte immer --dl-reinstall und --dl-upgrade, letzteres auf "always". Meines Wissens nach fuert Paludis dann immer ein Update durch, sobald es moeglich ist, nicht erst wenn es noetig ist.

----------

## hoschi

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Was sind das eigentlich alles für Tests, die ich jetzt des öfteren bei Installationen beobachte?
> 
> z.B. sowas:  *paludis --install libxml2 wrote:*   ## Regexp regression tests
> ...

 

Ja, einige Ebuild-Maintainer und Entwickler scheinen da zu schlampen. Wobei mir der Syntax mit der abschliessenden Klammer nach dem letzten Paket einfach nicht einleuchtet, einer Klammer oeffnet man ja auch irgend wann mal....

----------

## Louisdor

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wobei mir der Syntax mit der abschliessenden Klammer nach dem letzten Paket einfach nicht einleuchtet, einer Klammer oeffnet man ja auch irgend wann mal....

 Ja, das mit der abschliessenden Klammer habe ich auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen können. Aber, es funktioniert!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   
> 
> Was ich heute gleich gemacht habe ist auf Version 0.18.0 hochzurüsten.Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ein ganzer Batzen an Paketen mit aktualisiert wird.Sind so um die 20 Pakete herum,genau kann ich es nicht sagen da Paludis mir nicht,wie emerge,mitteilt wieviele es noch sind [merging 3 of 20].
> 
> Ich konnte nicht so schnell schauen welche es genau sind.Auf jeden Fall ist ncurses dabei und gcc (4.1.1 auf 4.1.1-r3).
> ...

 

ähm hättest du die ausgabe richtig angeschaut, hättest du gesehen, das dort auch portage aktuallisiert werden soll und von diesem paket kommt die python abhängigkeit.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*    *Doe John wrote:*   Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion? 
> 
> Ich glaube eher Nein, nur wenn Paludis "muss". Schau dir die dl-reinstall usw. an  
> 
> Da werden aber nicht alle abhängigkeiten defaultmäßig mit einbezogen, sondern nur die Runtime Abhängigkeiten.  Sprich alle abhängigkeiten die nur als DPEND im ebuild stehen werden nicht mit aktuallisiert. Diese Abhängigkeiten werden erst mit aktuallisiert, wenn ein update eines paketes erfolgt, welches die abhängigkeiten als abhängigkeit hat.
> ...

 

Nicht ganz richtig, paludis wertet nur die abhängigkeiten für die Pakete aus dem world-file aus, und wenn sich dabei kein packet befindet, von dem eine neuere version verfügbar ist, dann werden deren Abhängigkeiten auch nicht berücksichtigt.

Vergleich mal die ausgabe von

```
emerge -uvND world
```

und von

```
paludis -pi world --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-upgrade always
```

du wirst sehen, das portage eventuell mehr pakete updaten möchte als paludis. Und ein Grund dafür habe ich in meinem Post beschrieben.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   
> 
> Diese konnte ich bei mir aber schon eingrenzen und habe auch schon herausgefunden, dass sie in die /etc/paludis/bashrc eingetragen werden könnnen.
> 
>  */etc/paludis/bashrc wrote:*   #
> ...

 

Default mäßig sind die tests bei paludis aktiv, für portage müsste das feature test gesetzt werden in der make.conf.

Die ')' in der bashrc ist correct  :Smile:  denn es handelt sich dabei um ein "switch-case" ähnlichem Konstrukt. Wobei hier nur das schlüsselwort case gibt.

Die Syntax ist in etwa so:

```
case <zu prüfender wert, meist variable> (in C : switch(<variable/wert>) {)

    <wert1>[|<wert2>]) (in C : case <wert1>:)

          <tu was wenn wert1 oder wert2 in der variable steht>

          ;; # ende (ähnlich der break; zeile in c)

        *)   <- enstpricht dem "default:" in C

         ;; 

esac # ende des konstrukts (in C : })
```

----------

## hoschi

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*    *Doe John wrote:*   Ist es bei Paludis standardmäßig so dass Abhängigkeiten (sind es solche?) gleich immer mitaktualisiert werden?Quasi als Ersatz für eine Update-Funktion? 
> 
> Ich glaube eher Nein, nur wenn Paludis "muss". Schau dir die dl-reinstall usw. an  
> 
> Da werden aber nicht alle abhängigkeiten defaultmäßig mit einbezogen, sondern nur die Runtime Abhängigkeiten.  Sprich alle abhängigkeiten die nur als DPEND im ebuild stehen werden nicht mit aktuallisiert. Diese Abhängigkeiten werden erst mit aktuallisiert, wenn ein update eines paketes erfolgt, welches die abhängigkeiten als abhängigkeit hat.
> ...

 

Ok, dann muss ich mich jetzt nur irgendwie zusammenreissen und mal ein paar Tage kein Update durchfuehren  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Ich kenn mich mit Paludis ja nicht so aus, aber man kann auch 

```
emerge -u world
```

 machen, dann werden auch nur die Abhängigkeiten aktualisiert, die wirklich nötig sind. Oder hab ich da jetzt irgendwas aufregendes neues versäumt?

----------

## firefly

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich kenn mich mit Paludis ja nicht so aus, aber man kann auch 
> 
> ```
> emerge -u world
> ```
> ...

 

nein  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, dann muss ich mich jetzt nur irgendwie zusammenreissen und mal ein paar Tage kein Update durchfuehren 

 

Wiso? paludis aktuallisiert halt nur default mäßig nur die pakete im der world datei, und deren Runtime Abhängigkeiten(wenn nötig).

Aber wenn du umbedingt alles updaten möchtest kannst du das auch mit paludis machen. Durch den parameter "--dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post" hast du dann das selbe verhalten wie 

```
emrge -pvuND world
```

Hier nochmal die komplette plaudis cmd zeile:

```
paludis --dl-reinstall if-used-changed --dl-upgrade always --dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post -pi world
```

Da aktuallisiert er auch die Compiletime Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ähm hättest du die ausgabe richtig angeschaut, hättest du gesehen, das dort auch portage aktuallisiert werden soll und von diesem paket kommt die python abhängigkeit.

 

Habe ich schon gesehen.Ich frage mich nur warum Portage mitinstalliert wird und der ganze andere Kram.Ein "emerge -av portage" will doch auch nicht Python gleich mitaktualisieren.

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Aber wenn du umbedingt alles updaten möchtest kannst du das auch mit paludis machen. Durch den parameter "--dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post" hast du dann das selbe verhalten wie 
> 
> ```
> emrge -pvuND world
> ```
> ...

 

Naja, nicht wirklich! Wenn ich das so mache, dann werden bei mir alle Pakete neu installiert, es wird also nicht nur ein Update gemacht!

Das ist für mich dann eher sowas wie:

```
emerge -e world
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Aber wenn du umbedingt alles updaten möchtest kannst du das auch mit paludis machen. Durch den parameter "--dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post" hast du dann das selbe verhalten wie 
> 
> ```
> emrge -pvuND world
> ```
> ...

 

ähm falsch  :Smile:  wenn du 

```
--dl-reinstall always
```

 setzt dann ist das equivalent zu 

```
emerge -e world
```

 ;=) ABer ich habe --dl-reinstall auf if-use-changed gesetzt und das ist vergleichbar zu dem -N parameter bei portage

----------

## hoschi

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich kenn mich mit Paludis ja nicht so aus, aber man kann auch 
> 
> ```
> emerge -u world
> ```
> ...

 

Wir wollen aber alles aktualisieren was moeglich ist, um ein moeglichst "fortschrittliches" System zu haben.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Ich kenn mich mit Paludis ja nicht so aus, aber man kann auch 
> 
> ```
> emerge -u world
> ```
> ...

 

Was bringt es dir, auch Abhängigkeiten zu aktualisieren, welche nur für die Installation gebraucht werden?

Und was verstehst du denn überhaupt unter einem "fortschrittlichem" System?

Meiner Meinung nach, haben reine Installations Abhängigkeiten nichts damit zu tun wie "fortschrittlich" ein System ist, da diese zur Laufzeit nicht gebraucht werden.

Dafür sollte es langen, nur die pakete zu aktualisieren, die entweder in den Sets world oder system enthalten sind oder deren Laufzeit abhängigkeiten.

Ein Paket , welches nur eine Abhängigkeiten ist, die nur bei der Installation benötigt wird, sollte, meiner Meinung nach, nur dann mit aktualisiert werden, wenn ein Paket, welches diese Paket als Installations Abängigkeit hat.

Paludis aktualisiert standardmäßig alle Abhängigkeiten , wenn es eine neue version gibt, wenn du ein

"paludis -i <paket>" machst. Wenn du ein set aktualisieren möchtest(z.b. world, system), werden nur die Pakete aktualisiert, die sich im diesem Set befinden.

Da aber paludis für jedes paket auch die Abhängigkeiten auswertet, werden dadurch auch die Abhängigkeiten mit aktualisert. Aber nur die Abhängigkeiten, welche von den entsprechenden Paketen entweder direkt oder indirekt (als Abhängigkeit einer Abhängigkeit) gebraucht werden.

Hier mal eine grobe liste welcher parameter von portage (bei emerge -pvuND world) ein equivalent bei paludis hat:

```
Portage:                              Paludis:

-p                                       -p

-v                                       mögliche useflags werden standardmäßig angezeigt, mir ist nicht bekannt wie man dies abschalten kann

-u                                       --dl-upgrade always

-N                                       --dl-reinstall if-use-changed [1]

-D                                       nicht notwendig da standardmäßig die abhängigkeiten berücksichtigt werden [2]
```

Bei paludis muss man noch zusätzlich den parameter "-i" angeben, da bei paludis die installation eines paketes nicht, wie bei portage, die Standard aktion ist. Um auch Installationsabhängigkeiten mit zu aktualisieren, auch wenn kein Pakte aktualisiert wird, welches so eine Abhängigkeit hat, kann man das über den parameter

--dl-installed-deps-pre festlegen.

Hier die beigen kompletten cmd-zeilen

Portage:

```
emerge -pvuND world
```

Paludis:

```
paludis -pi --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-upgrade always [--dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post]
```

Bemwerkung: --dl-installed-deps-pre wird nur benötigt, wenn man auch Installations abhängigkeiten von Pakten mit aktualisieren möchte, von denen es aber zum Zeitpunkt der Ausführung keine neue version gibt.

zu [1]: wobei momentan nicht berücksichtigt wird, ob sich bei einem ebuild, ohne neue version, ein use-flag neu hinzugekommen ist oder verschwunden

zu [2]: Es gibt aber möglichkeiten festzulegen wie bestimmte abhängigkeits typen (Installations-, Laufzeitabhängigkeiten) behandelt werden sollen(siehe die Beschreibung zu den "--dl-*" optionen).

----------

## hoschi

Es gibt da zwei Wege einer Updatestraegien, die mit moeglichst wenig "Bandbreitenverbrauch", oder die bei der du das System allgemein sehr aktuell hältst.

Ich favorisiere letztere, vielleicht gibt es ja unbekannte Sicherheitslücken, oder ich installiere bald etwas neues, oder ich will etwas reinstallieren.

Andererseits, je mehr Computer man zu verwalten hat, desto eher wird man wohl lieber so wenig Datenverkehr wie moeglich haben.

Du bist mit deiner Strategie irgendwo zwischendrin, du willst dass alle Programme bei dir auf die neuesten (und hoffentlich besseren) Librarys usw. zurückgreifen können, was aber nicht aktiv gebraucht wird, lässt du erstmal in Ruhe und machst nichts.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Es gibt da zwei Wege einer Updatestraegien, die mit moeglichst wenig "Bandbreitenverbrauch", oder die bei der du das System allgemein sehr aktuell hältst.
> 
> Ich favorisiere letztere, vielleicht gibt es ja unbekannte Sicherheitslücken, oder ich installiere bald etwas neues, oder ich will etwas reinstallieren.
> 
> Andererseits, je mehr Computer man zu verwalten hat, desto eher wird man wohl lieber so wenig Datenverkehr wie moeglich haben.
> ...

 

Ist der einzigste grund, wiso du paludis nicht verwenden/testen möchtest, der, das man deiner Meinung nach, mit paludis kein "komplett" update machen kann, oder gibt es da noch ander gründe?

Denn dein Satz:

"Ok, dann muss ich mich jetzt nur irgendwie zusammenreissen und mal ein paar Tage kein Update durchfuehren"

verwirrt mich etwas. Was wolltest du mit diesem Satz aussagen/uns mitteilen?

Unabhängig davon habe ich dir gezeigt, wie du auch mit paludis alles aktualisieren kannst.

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe mir Paludis sofort installiert, und gehöre zu dennen die auf dem Grab von Portage tanzen werden.

Fragen?

----------

## firefly

@hoschi: die frage habe ich schon gestellt aber du scheinst sie überlesen zu haben:)

----------

## nikaya

Habe jetzt Vlos platt gemacht,meine Testing-Partition per "emerge -uavDN world" auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und eine Stage4 davon auf die freie Partition rüberkopiert.Dann Paludis installiert,eingerichtet und Portage gar nicht erst drangelassen.

Was mir sofort auffiel war dass Paludis strikter ist als Portage.Dann versucht ein world-update mit

```
paludis --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-upgrade always --dl-installed-deps-pre pre-or-post --show-reasons summary -pi world
```

Ich mußte erst diverse Pakete deinstallieren da sie einen Block auslösten,darunter so "harmlose" Kandidaten wie Yakuake oder Konversation.

Dann wollte er mir die kdelibs und qt downgraden.Dank der Option "show-reasons summary" waren die Verursacher schnell gefunden:kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins,kdialog und ksystracmd (warum auch immer,weil sie in Version 3.5.5 vorhanden sind?).Diese deinstalliert und beim erneuten Aufruf oben genannten Codes waren sie sofort wieder in der Liste vorhanden ohne etwas downgraden zu wollen.

Dann noch einen Compile-Error bei arp gehabt,dank "show-reasons summary" gesehen dass es von subversion angefordert wird,dieses deinstalliert,beim nächsten Aufruf vom world-update wurde es wieder mitinstalliert und nun ist es durch.

Die Option "show-reasons summary" gefällt mit gut,ohne sie hätte ich ein wenig dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut.Man sollte aber nicht die Option "show-reasons full" nehmen,wie die Manpage schon sagt :"full  Show full output (can be very verbose)"

Was mich noch stört sind die langen Optionsnamen,da sollten die Entwickler noch Kurzformen für definieren,aber ich glaube das steht schon auf der ToDo-Liste.Ansonsten mal schauen wie es so im Laufe der Zeit läuft.Paludis scheint die Abhängigkeiten etwas genauer zu nehmen,was imho aber durchaus kein Nachteil ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

Dir von dir beschriebenes Problem hatte ich in ähnlicher art auch, es scheint so, das der cache von paludis am anfang zum teil, wiso auch immer, nicht 100%ig der realität entspricht.

Z.b. ich habe heute mal die --uninstall-unused option ausprobiert und dabei hat er xsm und eine Abhängigkeit davon deinstalliert obwohl xsm eine abhängigkeit von xinit ist.

Auch ein 

```
paludis -ip --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-upgrade-always world
```

hatte die fehlende Abhängigkeit nicht finden können. Nachdem ich aber explizit über paludis xinit re-installiert habe wurden die beiden Abhängigkeiten wieder mit installiert. Und danach wurden diese beim einem erneuten aufruf von

```
paludis --uninstall-unused --with-unused-dependencies -p
```

 nicht mehr angezeigt.

Naja für einige optionen wird es schwierig kurze versionen zu erstellen z.b. die ganzen --dl-* optionen.

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN! 

Ich habe mir meine Overlays nun eingerichtet. 

Nach jedem paludis --sync wird mir immer folgende Meldung angezeigt:

```
paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Regenerating cache for virtuals...

Regenerating cache for break-my-gentoo-main...

Regenerating cache for x-gentoo-de...

Regenerating cache for gentoo...

Regenerating cache for portato...

Regenerating cache for sunrise...

Regenerating cache for toolchain...

Regenerating cache for vmware...

 * Done regenerating cache for installable repositories

 * Checking for news items...

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

 * No unread news items found

 * Cleaning write cache for ebuild format repositories...

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

paludis@1171351944: [QA] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/', falling back to a generated name (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

 * Done cleaning write cache for ebuild format repositories
```

Dann erstelle ich mir /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/repo_name wieder neu und gut ist.

Kann ja aber nicht sein, oder?! Bei den anderen Overlays geht es ja auch. 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

das problem liegt bestimmt daran, daß das gentoo-de overlay über rsync synchronisiert wird. Und dabei wird halt das profiles verzeichniss oder auch nur die repo_name datei wieder gelöscht.

Am besten wäre es, den admin dieses Overlays anzuschreiben, das er die repo_name datei auf dem server im overlay erstellt.

----------

## nikaya

Gibt es eine Funktion wie PORT_LOGDIR wo der komplette Output geloggt wird?

/var/log/paludis.log ist nicht wirklich informativ,genau wie emerge.log.

----------

## firefly

nein, die compiler und configure ausgaben werden bis jetzt nicht gelogt, meines wissen nach. Zumindestens für elog gibt es ein paar hooks die die einfo,ewarn, nachrichten speichern.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nein, die compiler und configure ausgaben werden bis jetzt nicht gelogt, meines wissen nach.

 

Schade,aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.  :Wink: 

Genau wie einige andere Sachen die man unter Portage lieb gewonnen hat,wie z.B. :

Anzeige der Größe an Dateien die heruntergeladen werden muß,sowohl jedes Paket wie auch die Gesamtgröße.

Anzeige wie viele Pakete von wie vielen installiert wurden [emerging 5 of 10]

parallel-fetch Funktion

----------

## firefly

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   nein, die compiler und configure ausgaben werden bis jetzt nicht gelogt, meines wissen nach. 
> 
> Schade,aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 
> 
> Genau wie einige andere Sachen die man unter Portage lieb gewonnen hat,wie z.B. :
> ...

 

zumindesten im titel des terminals zeigt paludis es an. Durch einen simplen patch würde paludis es auch auch in der console anzeigen.

----------

## SinoTech

So, habe es nun auch endlich gesachfft paludis zum laufen zu bewegen (die fehlermeldungen sind ja nicht immer sooo aussagekräftig  :Wink: .

Nun noch zwei Fragen.

1. Bei emerge fand ich es immer sehr schön das auf der linken Seite gestanden hat was es tut (also update, replace, ...). Bei paludis steht das jetzt aber hinter den Paketnamen und ergo nicht direkt untereinander (untereinander finde ich aber wesentlich übersichtlicher)

Im Endeffekt soll es so aussehen:

```

[...]

* [N    ] app-admin/eselect-timidity-20061203 {:0} 

* [  U   2.13.2-r2] media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2-r3 {:0} X alsa -ao -arts -emacs -esd -flac gtk -jack -motif -nas ncurses oss -portaudio -slang -speex -tk% vorbis

* [  U   12-r4]media-sound/timidity-eawpatches-12-r5 {:0} 

* [  U   0.15.1b]media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2 {:0} -debug

[...]

```

Hatte leider nichts gefunden wie man das konfigurieren kann, ergo habe ich mich erstmal selbst am Source vergriffen  :Wink:  .. aber wenn man es irgendwo konfigurieren könnte, wäre das natürlich ein bisschen schöner.

2. Gibt es ein equivalent zu der "--tree" Option von Portage? Dieses "--show-reasons summary" macht zwar so etwas ähnliches, aber es rückt die Paketnamen nicht ein. Und gerade das einrücken der Paketnamen erhöht die Übersicht doch erheblich wenn man eine lange Liste von Paketen hat.

Cheers,

sino

----------

## nikaya

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Gibt es ein equivalent zu der "--tree" Option von Portage? Dieses "--show-reasons summary" macht zwar so etwas ähnliches, aber es rückt die Paketnamen nicht ein. Und gerade das einrücken der Paketnamen erhöht die Übersicht doch erheblich wenn man eine lange Liste von Paketen hat.
> 
> 

 

Laut FAQ gibt es nur "--show-reasons"

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/faq.html#tree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No --tree Equivalent
> 
> Paludis does not have something identical to emerge --tree. It does, however, have --show-reasons, which we find to be considerably more informative, useful and correct.

 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   
> 
> 2. Gibt es ein equivalent zu der "--tree" Option von Portage? Dieses "--show-reasons summary" macht zwar so etwas ähnliches, aber es rückt die Paketnamen nicht ein. Und gerade das einrücken der Paketnamen erhöht die Übersicht doch erheblich wenn man eine lange Liste von Paketen hat.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oha, das habe ich wohl übersehen  :Sad: . Schade eigentlich, denn das einrücken fand ich doch ziemlich nützlich .. naja, ich kann auch so leben.

Danke für den hinweis.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!

Seit heute bekomme ich folgendes zu lesen:

```
amd64x2 / # paludis -pi world

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...paludis@1171965067: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:

[...]

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom 'sys-apps/hdparm':

  * When checking mask reasons for 'sys-apps/hdparm-6.9::sabayon'

  * When querying repository mask for 'sys-apps/hdparm-6.9':

  * When parsing package dep atom '-media-libs/tunepimp':

  * When splitting out category and package names from '-media-libs/tunepimp':

  * When validating category name '-media-libs':

  * Name '-media-libs' is not a valid category name part (paludis::CategoryNamePartError)

amd64x2 / #
```

Nur finde ich niergendwo einen Eintrag '-media-libs'!? Wo muss ich da suchen?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

schau mal im ebuild vom hdparm im overlay nach.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, das hatte ich schon; es sieht so aus:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hdparm/hdparm-6.9.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/11/03 03:55:04 vapier Exp $

inherit toolchain-funcs

DESCRIPTION="Utility to change hard drive performance parameters"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/hdparm/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/hdparm/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        sed -i \

                -e "/^CFLAGS/ s:-O2:${CFLAGS}:" \

                -e "/^LDFLAGS/ s:-s:${LDFLAGS}:" \

                Makefile || die "sed"

}

src_compile() {

        emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "compile error"

}

src_install() {

        into /

        dosbin hdparm contrib/idectl || die "dosbin"

        newinitd "${FILESDIR}"/hdparm-init-7 hdparm

        newconfd "${FILESDIR}"/hdparm-conf.d.3 hdparm

        doman hdparm.8

        dodoc hdparm.lsm Changelog README.acoustic hdparm-sysconfig

}
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

media-libs ist ein Kategoriename wie z.B. media-libs/faac2 oder media-libs/alsa-lib.Paludis kann diese anscheinend nicht auflösen.

http://paludis.pioto.org/cachefiles.html schreibt dazu:

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/cachefiles.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The Names Cache
> 
> Turning an unqualified package name, like vim, into a qualified name, like app-editors/vim, involves scanning every category directory. This can take several seconds on a cold filesystem cache. Paludis can cache unqualified to qualified name mappings for ebuild and vdb repository formats. This makes certain common tasks much faster.
> ...

 

Also erstmal schauen ob in allen Repositories in /etc/paludis/repositories folgender Eintrag ist:

```
names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names
```

Die Befehle

```

paludis --regenerate-installable-cache

paludis --regenerate-installed-cache

```

solltest Du auch mal versuchen.

----------

## manuels

 :Shocked:  Der Thread hat schon so viele Seiten und ich stoße jetzt erst auf ihn.

Dachte immer, Paludis wäre ein Portage-GUI-Aufsatz   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nikaya

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  Der Thread hat schon so viele Seiten und ich stoße jetzt erst auf ihn.
> 
> Dachte immer, Paludis wäre ein Portage-GUI-Aufsatz  

 

Nee,das war Portato  :Wink: 

----------

## xces

Hat schonmal jemand versucht, www-servers/lighttpd oder net-dns/bind mit Paludis zu installieren?

Bei beiden erhielt ich zunächst die Meldung (Beispiel von lighttpd):

```
!!! ERROR in www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.13-r1:

!!! In builtin_init at line 27

!!! $USERLAND unset or empty

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * builtin_init (/usr/libexec/paludis/builtin_init.bash:27)

!!!    * ebuild_f_init (/usr/libexec/paludis/builtin_init.bash:70)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:339)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:351)
```

Nachdem ich $USERLAND und $KERNEL explizit für beide Programme gesetzt habe, ging es. Allerdings ist das recht unschön und geht doch sicherlich eleganter.

In der use.conf steht jetzt z. B.

```
www-servers/lighttpd  -* ipv6 php ssl webdav pcre bzip2 fastcgi rrdtool

www-servers/lighttpd USERLAND: GNU

www-servers/lighttpd KERNEL: linux
```

Ich benutze das Hardened Profil (/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/x86/2.6/), aber die beiden letzten Variablen sollten doch eigentlich aus /usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults übernommen werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und ja, profiles ist in /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf auf ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/x86/2.6 gesetzt.

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Also erstmal schauen ob in allen Repositories in /etc/paludis/repositories folgender Eintrag ist:
> 
> ```
> names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names
> ```
> ...

 Ich habe in allen Repositories folgendes drin stehen:

```
names_cache = /var/empty

write_cache = /var/empty
```

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Die Befehle
> 
> ```
> 
> paludis --regenerate-installable-cache
> ...

 Habe ich schon, liefen ohne Fehlermeldung durch!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich habe in allen Repositories folgendes drin stehen:
> 
> ```
> names_cache = /var/empty
> 
> ...

 

Dann setze mal folgende Einträge:

```

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata

```

Das wurde meines Wissens vom portage2paludis-Skript so angelegt.

----------

## firefly

 *xces wrote:*   

> Hat schonmal jemand versucht, www-servers/lighttpd oder net-dns/bind mit Paludis zu installieren?
> 
> Bei beiden erhielt ich zunächst die Meldung (Beispiel von lighttpd):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe es gerade getestet wie es scheint liegt es an dem -* "useflag" als ich es rausnahm hat er diese Meldung nicht gebracht.

Scheint ein Bug zu sein.

Moment ist aber die seite von paludis offline. Zumindestens ich kann sie momentan nicht erreichen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Dann setze mal folgende Einträge:
> 
> ```
> 
> names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names
> ...

 Beim Ausführen des Scripts zur Transformation von Portage zu Paludis habe ich alle Cache Fragen mit N beantwortet.

Ging bisher auch immer gut.

Meine Repositories habe ich alle nach einem Beispiel, das durch das Script angelegt wurde, angelegt!

Es gab nie Probleme damit.

Naja, nun regeneriere ich die Caches gerade, dauert ganz schön lange  ...

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Tja, nun habe ich names_cache und write_cache entsprechend in den Repositories¹ eingetragen und bekomme trotzdem diese Fehlermeldung bei einem paludis -pi world.

Ciao,

aleX!

¹) Als Beispiel mal:  */etc/paludis/repositories/sunrise.conf wrote:*   

> location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise
> 
> sync = svn+http://gentoo-sunrise.org/svn/reviewed
> 
> profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

xces: So ich habe gerade mit dem Hauptentwickler von paludis (ciaranm) auf #paludis (freenode) gesprochen.

Also, daß das -* "use-flag" auch die env-vars USERLAND und KERNEL zurücksetzt ist gewollt.

Und es wird auch kein support geben, nur die useflags , die global gesetzt sind, zurück zusetzen(wie es unter portage mit dem -* möglich ist).

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Tja, nun habe ich names_cache und write_cache entsprechend in den Repositories¹ eingetragen und bekomme trotzdem diese Fehlermeldung bei einem paludis -pi world.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!
> ...

 

Das Problem hat nichts mit den cache zu tun:) sondern paludis kann keine profiles/categories datei finden kann im overlay.

Mit diesem script kannst du dir diese datei anlegen lassen:

```
mkdir -p profiles &>/dev/null

for f in *

do 

    case "${f}" in

        "profiles" | "eclass" | "distfiles")

        ;;

        *)

            echo $f >> profiles/categories

        ;;

    esac

done
```

Oder du verwendest die neue master_repository variable

durch die master_repository variable wird der "vater" des repositories angegeben von dem die Einstellungen für distdir, eclassdir, profiledi,r und der inhalt des profiles verzeichnisses übernommen werden sollen, falls sie nicht local überschrieben werden.

----------

## xces

 *firefly wrote:*   

> xces: So ich habe gerade mit dem Hauptentwickler von paludis (ciaranm) auf #paludis (freenode) gesprochen.
> 
> Also, daß das -* "use-flag" auch die env-vars USERLAND und KERNEL zurücksetzt ist gewollt.
> 
> Und es wird auch kein support geben, nur die useflags , die global gesetzt sind, zurück zusetzen(wie es unter portage mit dem -* möglich ist).

 

Gut zu wissen. Danke schön.

----------

## Louisdor

So, habe jetzt mit dem Script von firefly die profiles/categories erstellt:

Ergebnis ist leider nicht so toll:

```
amd64x2 / # paludis --regenerate-installed-cache

Regenerating cache for installed_virtuals...

Regenerating cache for installed...

amd64x2 / # paludis --regenerate-installable-cache

Regenerating cache for virtuals...

Regenerating cache for break-my-gentoo-main...

Regenerating cache for gentoo-de...

paludis@1172007732: [QA] In program paludis --regenerate-installable-cache:

  ... When performing cache regeneration action from command line:

  ... When generating repository names cache at '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/.cache/names/gentoo-de':

  ... When fetching category names in gentoo-de:

  ... When loading category names for gentoo-de:

  ... No categories file for repository at '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de', faking it

Regenerating cache for gentoo...

Regenerating cache for portato...

Regenerating cache for sabayon...

Regenerating cache for sunrise...

Regenerating cache for toolchain...

Regenerating cache for vmware...

amd64x2 / #
```

und

```
amd64x2 / # paludis -pi world

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...paludis@1172008607: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:

  ... When performing install action from command line:

  ... When executing install task:

  ... When adding PackageDepAtom 'virtual/baselayout':

  ... When loading entries for virtuals repository:

  ... When loading names for virtuals repository:

  ... When loading virtual packages for repository 'gentoo-de'

  ... When loading category names for gentoo-de:

  ... No categories file for repository at '/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de', faking it

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepAtom 'sys-apps/hdparm':

  * When checking mask reasons for 'sys-apps/hdparm-6.9::sabayon'

  * When querying repository mask for 'sys-apps/hdparm-6.9':

  * When parsing package dep atom '-media-libs/tunepimp':

  * When splitting out category and package names from '-media-libs/tunepimp':

  * When validating category name '-media-libs':

  * Name '-media-libs' is not a valid category name part (paludis::CategoryNamePartError)

amd64x2 / #
```

Ich habe auch nochmal nach "-media-libs" gesucht, in allen möglichen Verzeichnissen und Dateien, jedoch nichts falsches gefunden.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

So, mein Problem mit -media-libs habe ich jetzt erst mal gelöst bekommen.

In der /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon/profiles/package.mask stand:

```
# This overlay requires tunepimp to be useful at all - reverse the mask.

-media-libs/tunepimp
```

Ich habe es auf:

```
# This overlay requires tunepimp to be useful at all - reverse the mask.

#-media-libs/tunepimp
```

geändert.

Nun kann ich mit Paludis wieder installieren.  :Wink: 

Die Info dazu habe ich hier gefunden.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

Louisdor: hast du auch in gentoo-de overlay die datei profiles/categories erstellt?

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Louisdor: hast du auch in gentoo-de overlay die datei profiles/categories erstellt?

 Jawoll!  :Wink: 

```
amd64x2 / # ls -la /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/

insgesamt 24

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   94 20. Feb 23:59 .

drwxrwxr-x 59 root root 4096  7. Mär 2006  ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  595 20. Feb 23:59 categories

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1470 28. Jan 13:35 package.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   10 20. Feb 22:36 repo_name

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  430 20. Sep 17:35 use.desc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1027  8. Jan 03:05 use.local.desc

amd64x2 / #
```

Mein world update ist gestern Nacht auch sehr sauber durchgelaufen, danach!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> md64x2 / # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building target list...
> 
> Building dependency list...paludis@1172008607: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:
> ...

 

naja diese Meldung behauptet aber was anderes  :Smile:  deswegen meine Frage.

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   md64x2 / # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building target list...
> 
> Building dependency list...paludis@1172008607: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:
> ...

 Ich habe auch den Effekt, dass das File repo_name nach jedem Sync wieder wech ist und ich es neu erstellen muss, aber nur bei gentoo-de.

Dazu hatte mir weiter oben schon jemand mal was geschrieben. Ich find es gerade nur nicht ....

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Louisdor wrote:*   md64x2 / # paludis -pi world
> 
> Building target list...
> 
> Building dependency list...paludis@1172008607: [QA] In program paludis -pi world:
> ...

 

ich denke das war ich zum teil, und zwar gibt es in paludis-0.18.1 die neue varaible master_repository:

http://www.paludis.org/configuration.html

Aber wegen der repo_name datei würde ich den admin des gentoo-de overlays ansprechen und darum bitten, das er diese datei auf dem server erstellt.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich denke das war ich zum teil, und zwar gibt es in paludis-0.18.1 die neue varaible master_repository:
> 
> http://www.paludis.org/configuration.html
> ...

 

Link funktioniert nicht,nimm diesen:

http://paludis.pioto.org/configuration.html

----------

## firefly

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> ich denke das war ich zum teil, und zwar gibt es in paludis-0.18.1 die neue varaible master_repository:
> 
> http://www.paludis.org/configuration.html
> ...

 

doch der funktioniert  :Wink:   nur der server war kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> doch der funktioniert   nur der server war kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar.

 

Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.   :Wink:  Die scheinen momentan mit irgendwelchen Umbauarbeiten beschäftigt zu sein.Die Homepage ist zeitweise garnicht erreichbar.

----------

## firefly

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> doch der funktioniert   nur der server war kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar. 
> 
> Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.   Die scheinen momentan mit irgendwelchen Umbauarbeiten beschäftigt zu sein.Die Homepage ist zeitweise garnicht erreichbar.

 

jupp die sind auf neue Hardware umgezogen, da es probleme mit der alten gab.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jupp die sind auf neue Hardware umgezogen, da es probleme mit der alten gab.

 

OK,Du weißt mal wieder mehr wie ich.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> jupp die sind auf neue Hardware umgezogen, da es probleme mit der alten gab. 
> 
> OK,Du weißt mal wieder mehr wie ich. 

 

hmm das könnte daran liegen, das ich mich manchmal im #paludis channel auf freenode befinde  :Wink: 

Und gestern habe ich auch gefragt wiso der server down war(zu dem zeitpunkt war er nicht erreichbar)

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm das könnte daran liegen, das ich mich manchmal im #paludis channel auf freenode befinde 
> 
> 

 

Da war ich auch gestern,hatte auch mitbekommen dass pioto da wohl am rumfummeln ist.Aber nicht direkt gefragt.

Wo Du es schon mal ansprichst,ich habe cirianm einige Fragen gestellt die mir am Herzen lagen (PORT_LOGDIR,paludis --info,parallel-fetch).

Hier mal der Auszug:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Di Feb 20 2007] [19:16:24] <john_doe>	what about the missing entries in paludis --info?There are no infos about USE,ACCEPT_KEYWORDS,GENTOO_MIRRORS and so on.
> 
> [Di Feb 20 2007] [19:17:08] <john_doe>	what to do enabling it?
> ...

 

----------

## hoschi

muss mich wohl mal wieder mehr mit c++ beschaeftigen, aber so schlecht wie ich bin...

----------

## nikaya

Paludis 0.20.0 ist jetzt im Portage-Tree

 *http://www.paludis.org/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The current version is 0.20.0, with the following changes:
> 
>     * Merging is now handled by the destination repository. The new merger code does a two pass merge to catch most errors before the filesystem is modified. New merger hooks allow for much more flexibility.
> ...

 

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Dann setze mal folgende Einträge:
> 
> ```
> 
> names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names
> ...

 Hm, dadurch wurde Paludis aber seitdem viel langsamer.  :Sad: 

Egal ob ich paludis -pi oder paludis -q foo oder paludis --report (das dauert noch länger) mache ...

Es dauert manchmal bis zu 2 Minuten, bis was passiert.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   Dann setze mal folgende Einträge:
> 
> ```
> 
> names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names
> ...

 

Hmmh,kann ich bei mir nicht beobachten.Aber,wie gesagt,ist vom portage2paludis-skript angelegt worden.Kann natürlich sein dass das Skript da noch etwas anderes angelegt/geschrieben hat,welches im Kontext dazu steht.

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hmmh,kann ich bei mir nicht beobachten.Aber,wie gesagt,ist vom portage2paludis-skript angelegt worden.Kann natürlich sein dass das Skript da noch etwas anderes angelegt/geschrieben hat,welches im Kontext dazu steht.

 Das Script habe ich ja auch verwendet, nur die Repositories habe  ich von Hand angelegt, weil es mit dem Script nicht funktionierte.

Ich habe beim Script die Fragen zu Cache aber alle mit N beantwortet.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe beim Script die Fragen zu Cache aber alle mit N beantwortet.
> 
> 

 

Könnte eine Ursache sein,so genau bin ich in Paludis auch noch nicht drin.

Hast Du schon mal versucht das Skript nochmal drüberlaufen zu lassen?Evtl. vorher ein Backup von den Konfigurationsdateien anlegen,oder diese danach (dem Backup) entfernen.

----------

## Thargor

@Louisdor:

Hast du auch

```
# paludis --regenerate-installable-cache

# paludis --regenerate-installed-cache
```

gemacht, damit er die Caches erstmal erstellt? Sonst dürfte es verständlicherweise etwas langsam laufen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> @Louisdor:
> 
> Hast du auch
> 
> ```
> ...

 Soweit ich das gesehen habe, macht Paludis das bei jedem paludis --sync automatisch mit.

Aber, ich habe es auch schon per Hand laufen lassen.

CiaO,

ALEx!

----------

## nikaya

@Louisdor

Gibt es die Datei /etc/paludis/repositories/installed.conf bei Dir?

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> @Louisdor
> 
> Gibt es die Datei /etc/paludis/repositories/installed.conf bei Dir?

 Yes, und, folgendes steht drin:

```
location = ${ROOT}/var/db/pkg/

format = vdb

names_cache = /var/empty

provides_cache = /var/empty

#names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

#write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   @Louisdor
> 
> Gibt es die Datei /etc/paludis/repositories/installed.conf bei Dir? Yes, und, folgendes steht drin:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Damit ist der Cache deaktiviert (/var/empty):

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/cachefiles.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To enable this cache, set names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names . To disable it, set names_cache = /var/empty . By default, the names cache is disabled but generates a warning message suggesting that the user explicitly enable or disable it.

 

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```
location = ${ROOT}/var/db/pkg/

format = vdb

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

provides_cache = ${location}/.cache/provides

```

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Bei mir sieht es so aus:
> 
> ```
> location = ${ROOT}/var/db/pkg/
> 
> ...

 So geht es nun auch hier um einiges schneller!

Merci vielmals für die Hilfe!

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Hat hier schon jemand Portage deinstalliert?

Edit: Cool, mein 1.000 Beitrag hier.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Hat hier schon jemand Portage deinstalliert?
> 
> 

 

Ich traue mich nicht,vielleicht mal in einem halben Jahr oder so.Es ist immer beruhigend noch eine Alternative in der Hinterhand zu haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## m.b.j.

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   
> 
> PS: Hat hier schon jemand Portage deinstalliert?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich habs getan! (Auf dem Spielsystem)

Wer ist hier in der Lage eine Paludis stage(1-3) zu erstellen?  :Wink: 

Blöd nur, das ich meine Signatur bald ändern muss...

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!  :Wink: 

Kann mir jemand das hier mal erklären?

```
amd64x2 / # paludis --report

Current state of the system

* dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.1::installed NOT OK

    No longer exists in its original repository

Finished processing 803 packages. 1 error.

amd64x2 / #
```

Es scheint aber da zu sein, installiert ist es jedenfalls:

```
amd64x2 / #paludis -ip phpmyadmin

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2::gentoo {:2.10.0.2} [R] -vhosts

Total: 1 package (1 rebuild)

amd64x2 / #
```

Und, wenn ich Browser phpmyadmin aufrufe, dann startet es auch fein und zeigt mir phpMyAdmin - 2.10.0.2 an.

```
amd64x2 / #ls -la /usr/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-2.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2,6K  8. Mär 18:35 /usr/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2,6K 23. Jan 11:35 /usr/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-2.9.2_rc1.ebuild

amd64x2 / #
```

Und, wie bekomme ich sowas wie revdep-rebuild mit paludis hin?

Ich habe irgendwie ein paar Probleme mit x11-libs/xcb-util-0.2

Da müsste ich jetzt diverse, die davon abhängen neu installieren.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

```
* dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.1::installed NOT OK
```

Die Version phpmyadmin-2.10.0.1 gibt es nicht mehr im Portage-Tree,wohl aber phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=phpmyadmin

Vielleicht hilft ein erneuter Sync oder

```
paludis --regenerate-installed-cache
```

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und, wie bekomme ich sowas wie revdep-rebuild mit paludis hin? 
> 
> Ich habe irgendwie ein paar Probleme mit x11-libs/xcb-util-0.2 
> ...

 

Im paludis-extras Overlay ist ein gentoolkit enthalten welches mit Paludis arbeitet.

Link

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Die Version phpmyadmin-2.10.0.1 gibt es nicht mehr im Portage-Tree,wohl aber phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=phpmyadmin
> 
> Vielleicht hilft ein erneuter Sync oder
> ...

 Oh ja, ich habe das gar nicht so realisiert, mit 1 und 2 an letzter Stelle.  :Wink: 

Hm, das mit dem Cache habe ich schon paar mal neu gemacht, und auch erneut einen Sync laufen lassen. ...

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und, wie bekomme ich sowas wie revdep-rebuild mit paludis hin? 
> 
> Ich habe irgendwie ein paar Probleme mit x11-libs/xcb-util-0.2 
> ...

  *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im paludis-extras Overlay ist ein gentoolkit enthalten welches mit Paludis arbeitet.
> 
> Link

 Merci! 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Und, weiter gehts ...  :Wink: 

Jetzt habe ich mir paludis-hooks-update-eix installiert, um update-eix mit Paludis zum Laufen zu bekommen.

So richtig weiss ich nicht, wie ich es ausführen bzw. anwenden soll:

```
amd64x2 / # sh /usr/share/paludis/hooks/common/update-eix.bash 

/usr/share/paludis/hooks/common/update-eix.bash: line 13: /echo_functions.bash: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

amd64x2 / #
```

Hier, auf der Paludis-Extras Seite steht nicht wirklich wie man das macht, bzw. ich kapiere es nicht!

Auch im englischen Thread habe ich dazu leider nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

Merci & CiaO,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

```

# This hook makes Paludis use diff-eix (from app-portage/eix) to compare the

# contents of the eix cache before and after a sync.

```

Es überträgt die Funktionalität von "eix-sync -v" auf Paludis.

Ich weiß nicht ob Du zum syncen jemals eix-sync benutzt hast.Es ruft jedenfalls "emerge --sync" auf,anschließend "update-eix" und zum Schluß gibt es eine schön farbig formatierte Ausgabe der Pakete aus welche sich seit dem letzten sync geändert haben.

Und genau das passiert auch wenn Du nun "paludis -s" aufrufst.

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Es überträgt die Funktionalität von "eix-sync -v" auf Paludis.

 Merci!

Ah ok, so habe ich das irgendwie gar nicht verstanden ...

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht ob Du zum syncen jemals eix-sync benutzt hast.

 Ja, habe ich. *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und genau das passiert auch wenn Du nun "paludis -s" aufrufst.

 Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!  :Wink: 

Was ist denn hiermit gemeint: * Done cleaning write cache for ebuild format repositories

q: Updating ebuild cache ... 

q: Finished 23936 entries in 0.181604 seconds

* Writing metadata ...

*    break-my-gentoo-main: !!

 *    gentoo-de: !!

*    gentoo: !!

   *    portato: ok

   *    sabayon: ok

   *    sunrise: ok

   *    toolchain: ok

   *    vmware: ok

q: Updating ebuild metacache ... 

q: Finished 742 entries in 0.004196 seconds

Diffing databases (12119 - 12119 packages)

amd64x2 ~ #

Der komplette Output ist hier zu finden.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

Hast Du evtl. nicht

```
write_cache=/var/empty 
```

 in den entsprechenden repository.conf files?Zumindest in /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf muß es drin stehen,bei den anderen bin ich nicht sicher.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3931958.html#3931958

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hast Du evtl. nicht
> 
> ```
> write_cache=/var/empty 
> ```
> ...

 Ok, da habe ich es nicht drin gehabt, aber gestern ging es auch so ...  :Wink: 

Das sieht bei mir jetzt so aus: */etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf wrote:*   

> location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/gentoo
> 
> sync = rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage
> 
> profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1
> ...

 Nun geht es ohne Fehler.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## chrib

Hmm, paludis sagt mir momentan folgendes:

```

 * Checking for news items...

 * You have 1 unread news items

```

Nur find ich nirgendwo in der manpage zu paludis, wie man  die news items lesen kann, geschweige denn wo man sie findet. Hat irgendwer einen Anhaltspunkt, wo man noch suchen kann?

----------

## firefly

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Hmm, paludis sagt mir momentan folgendes:
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Checking for news items...
> ...

 

eselect --help

----------

## SinoTech

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Hmm, paludis sagt mir momentan folgendes:
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Checking for news items...
> ...

 

```

$ eselect --help

!!! Error: Unknown option --help!

exiting.

```

Und was überhaupt "eselect" mit den "news items" von paludis zu tun?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## nikaya

 *Quote:*   

> $ eselect --help 
> 
> !!! Error: Unknown option --help! 
> 
> exiting

 

Ein einfaches 

```
eselect
```

reicht auch:

```

$ eselect

Usage: eselect <global options> <module name> <module options>

Global options:

  --no-color,--no-colour    Disable coloured output

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  list-modules              Find and display available modules

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  bashcomp                  Manage contributed bash-completion scripts

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  esd                       Select esound daemon or wrapper

  java-nsplugin             Manage the Java plugin for Netscape-like Browsers

  java-vm                   Manage the Java system and user VM

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  mailer                    Manage the mailwrapper profiles in /etc/mail

  news                      Read GLEP 42 news items

  oodict                    Manage the configuration of dictionaries for OpenOffice.Org.

  opengl                    Manage the OpenGL implementation used by your system

  profile                   Manage the /etc/make.profile symlink

  rc                        Manage /etc/init.d scripts in runlevels

  repo                      Manage Paludis repository config files

  vi                        Manage /usr/bin/vi implementations

```

```
eselect news list
```

listet alle news.

```
eselect news read <Datum-name-von-news>
```

zeigt die News an.

----------

## hoschi

Wie kriegt man Paludis eignetlich vernuenftig dazu die Systeminfos wie "emerge --info" anzuzeigen. Eine Systemuebersicht mit aktuellem Kernel, GLIBC, GCC und USEFLAGS/CFLAGS waere schon noetig, auch wenn Paludius mit den Repos anderes organisiert ist.

----------

## firefly

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wie kriegt man Paludis eignetlich vernuenftig dazu die Systeminfos wie "emerge --info" anzuzeigen. Eine Systemuebersicht mit aktuellem Kernel, GLIBC, GCC und USEFLAGS/CFLAGS waere schon noetig, auch wenn Paludius mit den Repos anderes organisiert ist.

 

gar nicht?! Zumindestens aus der sicht der Maintainer des paludis projektes

----------

## SinoTech

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## hoschi

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wie kriegt man Paludis eignetlich vernuenftig dazu die Systeminfos wie "emerge --info" anzuzeigen. Eine Systemuebersicht mit aktuellem Kernel, GLIBC, GCC und USEFLAGS/CFLAGS waere schon noetig, auch wenn Paludius mit den Repos anderes organisiert ist. 
> 
> gar nicht?! Zumindestens aus der sicht der Maintainer des paludis projektes

 

Lieber Maintainer,

wir haetten da...

----------

## chrib

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jep, dem Merci schliess ich mich an.

----------

## hoschi

falscher button...

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!  :Wink: 

Kann mir mal jemand bitte den Inhalt der /etc/paludis/repositories/sunrise.conf hier posten?

Meine sieht so aus:

```
 location = ${ROOT}/var/paludis/repositories/sunrise

sync = svn+http://gentoo-sunrise.org/svn/reviewed

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1

eclassdirs = /usr/portage/eclass ${location}/eclass

distdir = /var/paludis/distfiles

format = ebuild

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

Jedoch geht das irgendwie nicht mehr: 

```
sync of '/var/paludis/repositories/sunrise' from 'svn+http://gentoo-sunrise.org/svn/reviewed' failed
```

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## xces

Gentoo Sunrise ist jetzt wieder in overlays.gentoo.org integriert. Die URL muss entsprechend auf "svn+http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/"geändert werden.

Subversion stört sich dann an der veränderten URL, das kannst du z. B wie folgt "beheben", wenn du dich nicht mit svn beschäftigen willst:

```
rm -rf /var/paludis/repositories/sunrise

mkdir -p /var/paludis/repositories/sunrise/.cache/names

paludis -s x-sunrise
```

----------

## Louisdor

@ xces: Merci!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Moin @ All!  :Wink: 

So, ich mal wieder ...

Wenn ich lm_sensors installieren will kommt folgendes:

```
amd64x2 ~ # paludis -i lm_sensors

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.19::gentoo {:0} [N] -doc perl python -rrdcgi -tcl (-uclibc)

* sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.3::gentoo {:0} [N] sensord

Total: 2 packages (2 new)

Use flags:

* doc:             Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

* perl:            Adds support/bindings for the Perl language.

* python:          Adds support/bindings for the Python language

* rrdcgi:          Build rrdcgi support

* sensord:         Enable sensord

* tcl:             Adds support the Tcl language

* uclibc:          Enable uclibc specific patches and build or link uclibc

(1 of 2) Installing net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.19::gentoo

>>> Running ebuild phase fetch...

>>> Starting builtin_fetch

>>> Already have rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz

 * Checking MD5 for rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz ...                            [ !! ]

 * Checking RMD160 for rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz ...                         [ !! ]

 * Checking SHA256 for rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz ...                         [ !! ]

 * Bad digests encountered for the following components:

 *   * rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz

!!! ERROR in net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.19:

!!! In builtin_fetch at line 116

!!! builtin_fetch failed

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * builtin_fetch (/usr/libexec/paludis/builtin_fetch.bash:116)

!!!    * ebuild_f_fetch (/usr/libexec/paludis/builtin_fetch.bash:130)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:346)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:364)

die trap: exiting with error.

Fetch error:

  * In program /usr/bin/paludis -i lm_sensors:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * Fetch error: Fetch failed for 'net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.19::gentoo'

Resume command: /usr/bin/paludis --log-level qa --dl-deps-default discard --install '=net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.19::gentoo' '=sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.3::gentoo' --add-to-world-spec '( sys-apps/lm_sensors )'

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Ein:

```
amd64x2 ~ # ebuild /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/net-analyzer/rrdtool/rrdtool-1.2.19.ebuild digest

Appending /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

>>> Creating Manifest for /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/net-analyzer/rrdtool

  digest.assumed                 3

   digest-rrdtool-1.0.49::rrdtool-1.0.49.tar.gz

   digest-rrdtool-1.2.15-r3::rrdtool-1.2.15.tar.gz

   digest-rrdtool-1.2.19::rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz

amd64x2 ~ #
```

hat leider nicht geholfen. Auch nicht das Löschen von /var/paludis/distfiles/rrdtool-1.2.19.tar.gz.

Es ist auch egal welche Version von rrdtool ich maskiere, es ist immer das selbe Ergebnis!

Wie kriege ich das noch hin?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

Hi,

versuche es mal mit der Option "--save-resume".

http://paludis.pioto.org/faq.html#wgetresume

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> versuche es mal mit der Option "--save-resume".

 Merci, es hat jedoch leider nicht geholfen!

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt gleich.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Irgendwas ist ja immer ...  :Wink: 

Nun habe ich, wegen des Problems auf der letzten Seite, mal paludis-0.22.2 (~amd64) installiert.

Ein paludis- ip world oder auch jede andere Aktion sieht nun so aus:

```
amd64x2 / # paludis -ip world

Building target list... 

Building dependency list.../usr/bin/paludis@1177259883: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070406'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259883: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070330'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259884: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070323'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259884: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070316'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259885: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070309'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259885: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070302'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259885: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070223'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259886: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070216'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259886: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070209'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259886: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070202'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259887: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070126'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259887: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070119'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259887: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070112'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259888: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070105'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259888: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070307'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259888: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070228'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259889: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070221'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259889: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070214'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259889: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070207'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259890: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070131'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259890: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070124'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259890: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070117'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259891: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20070110'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259891: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.8'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259891: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.7'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259891: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.6'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259892: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.5'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259892: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.4'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259892: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.3'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259892: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.2'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259892: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.91.0.7'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259893: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.91.0.5'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259893: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.91.0.4'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259893: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.91.0.3'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259893: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.91.0.1'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259893: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.90.0.3'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259895: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /vmware/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259895: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /vmware/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259896: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /sunrise/media-sound/ncmpc-9999'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259897: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /vmware/app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.2.39867'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259897: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /toolchain/sys-devel/gdb-6.6.50.20070206'

/usr/bin/paludis@1177259899: [WARNING] Couldn't write cache file to '/var/cache/paludis/metadata /sunrise/app-misc/emelfm2-0.3.2'

These packages will be installed:

Total: 0 packages

amd64x2 / #
```

Nun bin ich wieder ratlos. Ein temporäres Löschen (Umbenennen) der entsprechenden Verzeichnisse hat nicht geholfen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Thargor

In einer der "*.conf" in /etc/paludis/repositories/ ist unter cache (oder write_cache, kann grad nicht nachschaun) ein Leerzeichen hinter dem '/var/cache/paludis/metadata' 

Das muss da weg  :Very Happy: 

Allgemein mag paludis Leerzeichen am Ende von Zeilen in configs nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> In einer der "*.conf" in /etc/paludis/repositories/ ist unter cache (oder write_cache, kann grad nicht nachschaun) ein Leerzeichen hinter dem '/var/cache/paludis/metadata' 
> 
> Das muss da weg 
> 
> Allgemein mag paludis Leerzeichen am Ende von Zeilen in configs nicht 

 Cool! Merci vielmals!

Ich habe es in der Fehlermeldung zwar gesehen (und mich etwas gewundert), doch bin ich nicht darauf gekommen, es in den Configs zu suchen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!  :Wink: 

Kann mir jemand zu folgender Meldung einen Tipp geben?

```
amd64x2 ~ # paludis -ip world

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

Query error:

  * In program /usr/bin/paludis -ip world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/baselayout':

  * All versions of 'virtual/baselayout' are masked. Candidates are:

    * virtual/baselayout-1.11.15-r3::virtuals: Masked by by_association, license

    * virtual/baselayout-1.12.9-r2::virtuals: Masked by by_association, license

    * virtual/baselayout-1.12.10-r3::virtuals: Masked by keyword, by_association, license

    * virtual/baselayout-1.13.0_alpha12::virtuals: Masked by keyword, repository_mask, by_association, license

    * virtual/baselayout-2.0.0_alpha1::virtuals: Masked by keyword, repository_mask, by_association, license

    * virtual/baselayout-2.0.0_alpha2::virtuals: Masked by keyword, repository_mask, by_association, license

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Conf.-Files durch, doch es ändert leider nichts.

Die Meldung kommt seit ich heute "gesynct" habe.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

Hi Louisdor,

ich vermute es liegt an der neuen Version 0.24.1 (selber habe ich sie noch nicht drauf).

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/news.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Use of '*' in keywords.conf, use.conf, licenses.conf is deprecated in favour of '*/*'.
> 
> 

 

```
Masked by keyword, by_association, license
```

Mußt mal ein wenig experimentieren in den conf-files.Wie das genau aussehen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht.Sage aber bitte unbedingt Bescheid.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hi Louisdor,
> 
> ich vermute es liegt an der neuen Version 0.24.1 (selber habe ich sie noch nicht drauf).
> 
>  *http://paludis.pioto.org/news.html wrote:*   
> ...

 Ja, das habe ich schon bewältigt, d.h. diese Meldung mit '*/*' habe ich nicht mehr.

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Masked by keyword, by_association, license
> ```
> ...

 Ja, da bin ich schon dabei, jedoch komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. So viele Conf.-Files hat man ja nicht in /etc/paludis/ in denen man da was passendes eintragen könnte ...

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Sind wir hier die einzigen im deutschen Teil des Forums die Paludis nutzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> PS: Sind wir hier die einzigen im deutschen Teil des Forums die Paludis nutzen? 

 

Nein  :Wink: 

Aber ich hab noch nicht aktualisiert...

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hab es hinbekommen: */etc/paludis/licenses.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # licenses.conf
> 
> ...

 Ich hatte den letzten Asterisk vergessen.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich hab es hinbekommen: */etc/paludis/licenses.conf wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # licenses.conf
> 
> ...

 

Super,muß ich mir gleich notieren.  :Wink: 

Betraf das nur die licences.conf?

----------

## Louisdor

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   Ich hab es hinbekommen: */etc/paludis/licenses.conf wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # licenses.conf
> 
> ...

 Ja, in den anderen Conf.-Files habe ich nur */* eingetragen wo es notwendig war.

 *http://paludis.pioto.org/configuration.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The licenses.conf File
> 
> ...

 Manchmal muss man ebend doch etwas weiter suchen und alles lesen.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Manchmal muss man ebend doch etwas weiter suchen und alles lesen. 
> 
> 

 

Ja,habe auch gerade gesehen dass es in der Online-Doku schon drinsteht.  :Smile: 

----------

## jkoerner

@ john.doe

Wie wäre es wenn du mal in der deutschen Doku einen umfassenden Beitrag zu paludis verfasst und den Link dazu in deine Signatur aufnimmst?

Ich stolpere immer wieder über für mich sehr nützliche Tips von dir, leider immer nur per Zufall in verschiedenen Posts, eine Zusammenfassung

bzw Auflistung würde da eine wirklich große Hilfe sein...   :Cool: 

----------

## nikaya

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> @ john.doe
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn du mal in der deutschen Doku einen umfassenden Beitrag zu paludis verfasst und den Link dazu in deine Signatur aufnimmst?
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube meine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten werden da völlig überbewertet.Ich bin auch nur ein User der Manpages und Dokus liest.Außerdem bim ich nicht nur ein Fragenbeantworter sondern auch ein Fragensteller (im englischen Thread).

Aber die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht.Nur auf die Schnelle kann ich keinen "umfassenden Beitrag" verfassen.Wenn es kein anderer machen will und  ich Zeit und Lust habe kann ich ja mal anfangen.Es würde vielleicht meiner Lernkurve auch gut tun.  :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Wenn es kein anderer machen will und  ich Zeit und Lust habe kann ich ja mal anfangen.

 

Mal eben für 100 Zeilen Zeit und Lust zum Anfangen 'rüberschieb...

Ein Anfang wäre auch die Liste deiner eigenen Posts zu dem Thema  :Wink: 

Es sind doch immer wieder die banalen Kleinigkeiten die einem zu Anfang bei der Benutzung von paludis zu Schaffen machen. Man hat sich ja

so an portage und dessen Befehle gewöhnt, oder wie ich ein Script für das immer wiederkehrende Update benutzt.

----------

## nikaya

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal eben für 100 Zeilen Zeit und Lust zum Anfangen 'rüberschieb...
> 
> 

 

Oh danke,die kann ich schon mal gut gebrauchen.   :Laughing: 

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Anfang wäre auch die Liste deiner eigenen Posts zu dem Thema 

 

Naja,so dolle sind die auch wieder nicht.  :Confused: 

Zudem bin ich bei sowas ein ziemlicher Perfektionist dem es nie gut genug ist (laut meinen Mitmenschen).  :Wink:  Könnte länger dauern.

Aber ich werde mal versuchen etwas zusammen zu kritzeln.Ich muß der Community auch mal was zurückgeben.  :Wink:  Obwohl ich immer noch glaube dafür der Falsche zu sein.

----------

## nikaya

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> @ john.doe
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn du mal in der deutschen Doku einen umfassenden Beitrag zu paludis verfasst und den Link dazu in deine Signatur aufnimmst?

 

Auftrag ausgeführt.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559832.html

Jetzt ist eure Mitarbeit gefragt.Ich bitte um Fehlerkorrekturen,Berichtigung von Rechtschreibfehlern und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Vielleicht wird es dann mal irgendwann ein gutes HOWTO.  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!  :Smile: 

Seit einer Weile bekomme ich jetzt sowas, nachdem ich paludis --sync ausgeführt habe:

```
[...]

sent 5634 bytes  received 4198771 bytes  34604.16 bytes/sec

total size is 171269715  speedup is 40.74

Sync gentoo completed

 * Regenerating cache for installable repositories...

Regenerating cache for virtuals...

Regenerating cache for gentoo...

Regenerating cache for break-my-gentoo-main...

Regenerating cache for gentoo-de...

Regenerating cache for paludis-extras...

Regenerating cache for portato...

Regenerating cache for sunrise...

Regenerating cache for toolchain...

Regenerating cache for vmware...

Regenerating cache for xgl-overlay...

 * Done regenerating cache for installable repositories

q-reinitialize> /usr/bin/q: It might be time to increase max_categories

q-reinitialize> q: Updating ebuild cache ... 

q-reinitialize> q: Finished 25206 entries in 0.849148 seconds

q-reinitialize>  * Writing metadata ...

q-reinitialize>    *   break-my-gentoo-main: !!

q-reinitialize>    *   gentoo-de: !!

q-reinitialize>    *   paludis-extras: ok

q-reinitialize>    *   portato: ok

q-reinitialize>    *   sunrise: ok

q-reinitialize>    *   toolchain: ok

q-reinitialize>    *   vmware: ok

q-reinitialize>    *   xgl-overlay: ok

q-reinitialize> /usr/bin/q: It might be time to increase max_categories

q-reinitialize> q: Updating ebuild metacache ... 

q-reinitialize> q: Finished 24180 entries in 0.194640 seconds

update-eix> Diffing databases (12358 - 12301 packages)

update-eix>      << app-cdr/4L (1.0-r6) [6]: LaCie LightScribe Labeler for Linux

update-eix>      << app-cdr/lightscribe (1.4.113.1) [6]: LightScribe Host Software for Linux

update-eix> [><] == app-emulation/vmware-modules (1.0.0.16[8]@05.06.2007; (~)1.0.0.16[9] -> (~)1.0.0.16[8]): 

update-eix> [><] == app-emulation/vmware-server (1.0.3.44356[8]@01.05.2007; (~)1.0.3.44356[9] -> (~)1.0.3.44356[8]): VMware Server for Linux

update-eix> [><] == app-emulation/vmware-server-console ((~)1.0.3.44356[9] -> (~)1.0.3.44356[8]): VMware Remote Console for Linux

update-eix>      << app-emulation/kvm (~7 ~7-r1 ~10 ~11 ~12 ~12-r1 ~14 ~15) [6]: qemu emulator and abi wrapper meta ebuild

update-eix>      << app-emulation/qemu-gui ([M]~9999) [6]: GUI for QEMU and KVM emulators - development snapshot

[...]
```

Der obige Ausschnitt ist nur zur Darstellung des Zusammenhangs. Mir kommt es auf folgende Zeilen an:

```
q-reinitialize> /usr/bin/q: It might be time to increase max_categories

q-reinitialize> q: Updating ebuild cache ... 

q-reinitialize> q: Finished 25206 entries in 0.849148 seconds

q-reinitialize>  * Writing metadata ...

q-reinitialize>    *   break-my-gentoo-main: !!

q-reinitialize>    *   gentoo-de: !!
```

Leider konnte ich bisher nicht herausfinden was mir Paludis damit sagen will.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

PS: dann bekomme ich neuerdings auch sehr häufig Bad digests encountered for the following components bei allen möglichen Ebuilds. ...

----------

## Louisdor

Ahoi!  :Wink: 

Mal wieder was anderes zum Thema ...

Wenn ich paludis --sync laufen lasse, dann werden auch alle Repositories mit gesynct.

Bei gentoo-de kommt dann:

```
receiving file list ... 

1374 files to consider

app-crypt/cabot/

app-dicts/

app-misc/

dev-java/

dev-libs/

dev-perl/

dev-python/

dev-util/

games-arcade/

gnome-extra/

kde-apps/

media-gfx/

media-libs/

media-plugins/

media-sound/

media-tv/

media-video/

net-analyzer/

net-ftp/

net-mail/

net-mail/MailScanner/

net-misc/

net-p2p/

net-www/

profiles/

sys-apps/

sys-kernel/

x11-misc/

x11-themes/

x11-themes/knifty/

deleting profiles/repo_name

deleting profiles/categories

                    

Number of files: 1374

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 1032690 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 35484

File list generation time: 0.133 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 358

Total bytes received: 36848

sent 358 bytes  received 36848 bytes  14882.40 bytes/sec

total size is 1032690  speedup is 27.76

Sync gentoo-de completed
```

Wieso werden profiles/repo_name und profiles/categories gelöscht?

Ich muss sie immer schnell wieder erstellen, damit Paludis nicht meckert, wenn es weitermacht.

Bei den anderen Repositories ist es nicht so.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ahoi! 
> 
> Mal wieder was anderes zum Thema ...
> 
> Wenn ich paludis --sync laufen lasse, dann werden auch alle Repositories mit gesynct.
> ...

 

das liegt an rsync

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

> das liegt an rsync

 Und, kann ich da irgendwo irgendwas dran drehen, dass er nicht mehr so ist?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, nachdem ich mal über den Portage Tellerrand schaue, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das ganze denn nun ausgereift ist. Ich denke, das das Paketmanagement essentiell ist und man sich darauf verlassen muss, sonst krankt das ganze System und wenn dann gar nichts mehr geht, fallen die Haare büschelweise aus.

Wenn mir Paludis etwas mehr fun bringt und performanter ist, aber noch nicht stabil ist, dann lasse ich es.

Bleibt das Teil eigentlich dauerhaft unstable, weil Portage bevorzugt wird?

----------

## Louisdor

Ich benutze Paludis nun schon seit Februar 2007 und habe, mal abgesehen von hin und wieder Kleinigkeiten, keine Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ob es nun stable oder unsatble ist, ist mir da egal, es funktioniert einfach gut!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## jkoerner

Ich benutze auch ausschließlich paludis. Portage habe ich wegen diverser Abhängigkeiten anderer Pakete davon nicht entfernt. Es wäre zwar möglich, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert.

Es gibt auch Situationen in denen paludis ein von portage installiertes Paket nicht deinstallieren bzw. erneuern kann. Diese Pakete muss man dann mit portage entfernen und mit paludis wieder installieren. Aber das ist bislang wirklich selten gewesen und kein Fehler von paludis sondern es liegt einfach an der höheren Fehlertoleranz portage gegenüber nicht ganz korrekten ebuilds.

Auch an die Ausgabesyntax (Status- und Fehlermeldungen) von paludis muss man sich erst einmal gewöhnen, aber wenn man sich damit befassen musste ist das klar und verständlich.

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> Bleibt das Teil eigentlich dauerhaft unstable, weil Portage bevorzugt wird?

 

Im Paludis Channel hat man mir erzählt, dass paludis bis zur version 1 auf jedenfall unstable bleibt.

Was danach passiert muss man abwarten. Ich denke auf jedenfall ist es nicht zu verachten das Paludis schon heute im offiziellen Gentoo Repository zu finden ist. Ich denke das sollte eine Aussage sein für nach version 1.0 ...

Grüße

----------

## Berniyh

 *legine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bleibt das Teil eigentlich dauerhaft unstable, weil Portage bevorzugt wird? 
> 
> Im Paludis Channel hat man mir erzählt, dass paludis bis zur version 1 auf jedenfall unstable bleibt.
> 
> Was danach passiert muss man abwarten. Ich denke auf jedenfall ist es nicht zu verachten das Paludis schon heute im offiziellen Gentoo Repository zu finden ist. Ich denke das sollte eine Aussage sein für nach version 1.0 ...
> ...

 

Bis zur Version 1.0 sollte es aber noch ein wenig dauern. Zumindest der neue Resolver sollte dann aber dabei sein.

Als "stable" wird es aber vermutlich nie markiert werden, aus "politischen" Gründen.

Aber stable im Sinne von benutzbar ist es ja bereits.

----------

## legine

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Als "stable" wird es aber vermutlich nie markiert werden, aus "politischen" Gründen. 

 

Wenn politische Gründe hier ne rolle spielen würden dann hätte es schon Probleme gegeben als Paludis nach Portage kam.

Und soweit ich weiß ging das auch relativ ohn Probleme.

Ich denke wartet erstmal die Version 1 ab. Ich denke bis dahin ist Paludis auch akzeptiert (wenn es nicht jetzt schon ist). Na klar wenn man /bash Portage

betreibt wird es schwer paludis stable zu bekommen weil die user bugged sind...   :Wink: 

Aber wenn man beide einfach als das beste Packetverwaltungssystem in der Linux welt  :Wink:  sieht , dann denke ich wird es am ende schon eine Stable Umstellung geben.

----------

## Berniyh

 *legine wrote:*   

>  *Berniyh wrote:*   Als "stable" wird es aber vermutlich nie markiert werden, aus "politischen" Gründen.  
> 
> Wenn politische Gründe hier ne rolle spielen würden dann hätte es schon Probleme gegeben als Paludis nach Portage kam.
> 
> Und soweit ich weiß ging das auch relativ ohn Probleme.

 

Es gibt auch immer wieder Sticheleien von allen Seiten (Portage, Pkgcore und Paludis).

Es kann natürlich vieles passieren, bis es so weit ist, aber ich zweifle daran.

----------

## legine

Mag sein. Aber entscheident ist was das Konzil sagt. Die geben Gentoos Politische Richtung vor.

Es gibt immer welche die aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen Stichen oder Trollen wollen.

----------

## Berniyh

 *legine wrote:*   

> Mag sein. Aber entscheident ist was das Konzil sagt. Die geben Gentoos Politische Richtung vor.
> 
> Es gibt immer welche die aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen Stichen oder Trollen wollen.

 

Wenn aber dann genau die, die sticheln im Council sitzen?

Das ist leider gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, aber man muss jetzt mal abwarten, wie die Wahlen ausgehen.

----------

## legine

Dann muss man im  kommenden Jahr die richtigen wählen  :Razz: 

----------

